# St Barts...part 26



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New Home...Happy Chatting...










Good Luck  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Natasha.

Hi girls. Out of bed and dressed finally. Felt yukky the end of this week so had a complete duvet day today - lovely!

How are you all? I got AF today so only one more to go until I call them to annouce CD1 and start downregging 20 days later. AF was actually 2 days late but of course she turned up as soon as I finished peeing on that stick, the old bint...

Kyla xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Poor you Kyla-there has been a really horrible virus going round work recently lots of staff and children off   You will soon be off again-the time in one way drags but in another goes fast!! Strange  

Laura do you mean the Bethnal Green museum-I think I've been there twice!! So is that Essex then...same as me there Hun  

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend  

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - hope you feeling bette, a duvet day fab isn't it!!

Maddy - Museum of childhood is in Bethnal Green, I have my acu at the Buddist Centre near there, its were I work and no its not Essex!!  I live in Essex and work in London  

Lou - Didn't go to YumYums was a bit disappointed.   Friend wanted to try a new vietnaese place that has opened but they was full!!  So we ended up in Frocks which was nice.  Have you been?

Helo everyone else, hope you all had a nice saturday. XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - I will be, once this bloody AF sorts itself out (pun intended)  Still only spotting and I'm 16dpo today. I'm sure AF is here but until I get red-flow (sorry I know that is gross!) I can't count it as CD1... Annoying this will put back my next AF and muck up my nicely planned annual leave which should have co-incided with EC. Serves me right for planning ahead when I know the body is unpredictable.  Typcially this is the longest cycle I have had since my ectopic...

Laura - Broke free of the duvet this morning around 10.30. DH has gone into work and taken the car so I am home alone again. Cats are with me still though. 
I just remember I didn't reply to your post about your ring. I meant to say how pretty I thought it was! I had my engagement ring replaced a few years ago. DH and I were 17 when we got engaged and my ring was cubic zircona and I have always fancied a diamond (not a huge flashy one, but a nice square one). DH bought me one for my 26th birthday. I chose one that was quite enclosed as I tend to be quite hands-on with things (DIY and stuff) and didn't want to get it caught on anything.

My cold has eased some today but seems to have moved to my chest (yay) which is nice huh?

Kyla xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Bloody typical Kyla   Same with me t be honest when I came off the pill AF took4 days to show up properly I was like you spotting but not full flow-so that has now put EC back and will mean I am likely to only get the 1st week off of the 2ww and then be back into work-oh well am not worrying as sitting around at home has made no difference in the past!!!

Laura you were up and about late last night-hope you had fun  

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning(ish) girls,

Kyla - I'm a right sleepy head, I got up at 11am today, although I did have a late night!  Tim bought me an engagement ring about a year ago but I didn't like it (mean aren't i!), its just its something I wil be wearing for the rest of my life and so should like it!!  I'm not really a jewlery type girl!!  The one I got is a very ordinary solitare (round), I LOVE square ones!  Infact that is what I would have chosen, but Tim says I can have one made so long as it incorparates the diamond he bought me so I'm stuck with a round one!!  I also like 'flat' typr rings, big catchy ones just get on my nerves.  Still no closer to having it made though!!   

Maddy - Did you get a lay in this morning?  How you feeling about tomorrow? I'm all excited for you... d you feel like you have a bit bag of marbles gangling on your ovaries??!! X

How early could I get any symptoms?  Implantation doesn't happen til after day 7.. is that right?  Thats tomorrow.  I felt a bit sick this morning, but must be in my head.  I guess this is what it will be like from now on in!  Also been getting alot of AF pains and belly ache?  Its too early for the witch surely?

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura-I am the worst during the 2ww so don't be too hard on yourself   I'm worried about tomorrow-can't say I really feel any different   Will have to wait and see if there is anything happening in there-AAARGH!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - is Dh going with you? XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Not tomorrow!! I'm on my own-I don't mind particularly although if its bad news....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - Oh no.  DP didn't come to my scans either, hard to get all the time off work.  Will you be ok?  It won' be bad news anyway I'm sure.  What has been your follie count on other goes?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure to be honest! I'm not alot of use-am I Sorry!!! Will just wait and see-menopur is a new drug for me have always used gonal f in the past so not sure what to expect xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just blown some bubbles  

xxxx

Here's a little 2ww dance just for you Laura...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah Thanks Maddy, I keep getting AF pains so feeling abit upset... surely it is too early for AF??

Am bit p*ssed off too.  DP went out with his friends last night and is still not home.   His Mobile is switched off and we were meant to be going out in the sunshine today as I haven't been out in daylight for ages.  So am just sitting and waiting for him.  

I bet his too hungover to go after all this.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm so excited - managed to get our Glastonbury tickets this morning - WOOHOO!!! 

Hope you're all having a great Sunday.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow Hellie-the nearest I've ever got to a festival is v98!!! Sounds like great fun!!!

Laura hope DP is home and you managed to get outside 

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hellie - Wow!! Thats some achievement, I have treid for the last few years but really couldn't be bothered this yr, my friend who I saw last night was trying not heard if she got any though.  Well DOne!!  Think Arctic Monkeys are playing?

Maddy - Not made it outside and he got home about 6pm, and we have been screaming at eachother ever since.  He said I'm mad.  So been crying for last hour, wish some of my friends knew about the IVF so I could go round to see them.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Laura Hun-thats not good at all    You poor thing-none of my friends know about IVF either so I'd be in exactly the same boat xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Laura & Maddy, this will be my 14th Glastonbury.  I grew up just a few miles away from the site so we've always thought of it as our local festival (even though I'm now in Brighton). My brother works there (and has done since the late 70's) and my Dad taught maths to the guy who runs it when he was at school!  It's always a bit stressful getting tickets but we were just lucky this time and got through after about 20 mins.  And if it rains we can always stay at my Mum's (5 miles away) so it's not so bad.  It's changed a lot over the years though - I went to the first one when I was still at school and in those days you could just drive up to the entrance and park on the grass verge and wålk in. You could also get tickets on the day! 

Still very excited, especially as The Who are playing - DP's favourite band.  If we hadn't got tickets I reckon he would have dug a tunnel to get in!

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Top of the Morning to you all


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy -  good luck, waiting for your news with baited breath!

Hellie - About 3 years ago I stayed up all night trying to get tickets fro Glasto and I had work in the morning!    I've always tried so hard and never got through!!  I love festivals and always go to V as its 20 mins up the road and been to Isle of Wight a few times.  I'm very Jealous!!

XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi All

Can I join the party please? I mean the St Barts party not the Glastonbury one!!! 

Im on the waiting list at St Barts and Ive only just found out that the list is only 13 weeks! 

Can anyone tell me what to expect at the first appointment? Should I make sure my DH is with me? 
How often do you have to go to the hospital? 
Sorry Im a bit shell shocked and its all happening a bit quick (which sounds really stupid based on the fact that we have been ttc for years)

J-Mo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI Jo,

Welcome to the thread. XX

Your first appointment wil be an all day one and you will need DH with you.  you will have a tv scan, DH will do his bit   and you will meet with the nurse and the consultant.

You will then be asked to call in on your cycle day 1 and you will start down regging on the 21st (ish) of your cycle.  As you have PCOS I guess you will be on the long protocol.  You will go for an info session the wednesday before you start down regging and DH will have to go with you then too.  You sign all the forms and go through the process etc then.

You then have to for your baseline scan (to check you've d/regged ok) and then you start stimms.  Once your on stimms you have a couple of scans (you can send DH to work on those days!!) and then you'll be in for Egg collection and back 2 days later for the wee ones popped back in.

Did that all make sense!!??

Also I only waited 4 weeks for my appointment asked to go on the cancellation list.  

Good Luck! XXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - Where are you?? I'm sitting here waiting for your news!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

First of all welcome Jo xxx Sounds like Laura has given you all the info you need for your first appointment!  

Sorry Laura-had acu this afternoon so have been in London all day-am absolutely cream crackered   It went well-have over 10 follies so am really pleased-can't remember exactly but I think it was 4 on one and 3 on the other that were 11 (is that mm   ) then 5 or 6 at 10 mm and some small ones-don't quote me though-am back on Wednesday for another scan and probably blood but till then am staying at same dose-does anyone know the prive of menopur if I need to get more from Barts

We have someone coming to view our house at 7-dead on injection time   is all I want to do is crawl into my PJs and relax-I think I must be getting old!!!  

Did go over the millenium bridge today as I had hours to kill and went into the globe theatre!!! Thought about the Tate modern but didn't want to be late for acu-maybe Wednesday  

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx

   

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Brill news about the number of follies..hope they will all be lovely & ripe for EC time!

Seen a trailer of next week's Dr Who..it featured the Globe Theatre but William Shakespeare was alive then!!  

J-Mo - Welcome!

Laura - How are you feeling?

Hellie - Well done for getting those tickets..they must be like gold dusts!

Kyla - Hope you're feeling better. 

Nicky - Hi Hun..hope you're coping OK. 

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow Ron-Sam is five months!!!! Hasn't the time has gone so fast!! xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Tell me about it!!! I'm looking into weaning him soon! 

How are you feeling?  Bloated 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI All!

Maddy - Wow 10 thats fantastic!!  Congrats honey. XXX

Ron - I feel negative today, guess thats how it goes, desperate for Implantation bleed or something... anything!!

XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Not everyone gets implantation bleed..I didn't when I got my BFP with Sam.  Even if you did bleed, you'd prob worry that it's your AF on the way!!!  Unfortunately both sets of symptons are so similar you can analyse it till the cows come home & you'll be non the wiser until test date. Sorry hun! 

Try & take advantage of this gorgeous weather & relax & keep yourself occupy. 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know I know, I've seen so many people go through the 2ww and given that advice, I didn't think I'd be such a nightmare!!  But got things planned this week so hopefully it will fly by!?

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I found the 2ww to be the worst part of tx as there is nothing you can do apart from wait & I'm not very good at waiting!

When do you test? You're nearly halfway now, aren't you?

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My test date is 11th April, but that is my first day back to work so I'm testing the day before.  Don't tell me off!!    Ec was a week ago today so yeah practically half way now.

Had loads of ovary pains, and belly ache and back ache, although nothing at the moment, hate it when I have symtoms of any description but hate it when I don't!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

It's a no-win situation..damn if you have symptoms damn if you don't!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Laura xxx Ron will back me up on this-I am the worst ever on the 2ww!! A real high maintenance lass! To be honest I'm dreading it already!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - You weren't that bad!!! 

I think we all feel the frustation of not being in control of the situation as there is absolutely nothing we can do apart from sit tight for 2 weeks.  I remember saying that I wish someone could just knock me out for the fortnight!

Laura - I can't tell you off for testing early as I did it myself!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Laura - Halfway there hun    it was nice to talk to you last night   hope you have managed to sort things out  

Ron -   how are you? can't beleive Sam is 5 months already (how time flies)

Maddy - 10 follies is great hun, how did the viewing go of your house go?

J-Mo -   and welcome i think Laura has covered everything on what to expect at your 1st appt, 13 weeks will soon fly by, i think i waited about the same 

Sue - you ok hun? been a bit quiet  

Helly - hiya u ok?

Fran - hope you and Teagan are well  

a big hello to anyone i have missed 


Tracey xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xxx

Tracy-wow your pregnancy is going so quickly   Your piccie is great-when is your due date?

Sue-how are you doing? hope some of those drafts have been sorted and there isn't too much brick dust around-is this what I have to look forward to ??   ??

Nicky-hope things are not too difficult for you xx I'm thinking of you xxx

Laura-Hun nearly half way there keep PUPO in mind...

          

A big hello and hug to everyone else  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody! And thanks for the info Laura yes it did make sense. Im getting used to all the terminology slowly!!!
I will copy and paste your info into an email for DH. He wants me to send him something that he can print off and show his boss to make sure that he will be available when needed. Theres the info on IVF on this site but it gets a bit explicit in places and so I dont think its quite appropriate!!!

You all sound so excited. I hope to keep up with you in due course and learn about where you all are! Its a bit of a whirlwind at the moment and Im kind of excited but scared as well.

Though Im now told it may not be 13 weeks wait as I dont know whether I have PCT funding or not. I dont know what is meant by that Should I be doing something to speed it along? 

Thanks all again for listening and hope you are all well

J-Mo x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Me again! 
Just phoned Barts and there is no problem about funding from Southend hospital so Im back on the 13ww! 
So you can ignore my last question.  

But can I be cheeky and ask where everyone is in their cycle?? Id love to get to know you all better

J-Mo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Aghh!!   I'm having a bad morning.  Car failed MOT, my draft college work came back and basically is crap and needs to be done again, my new lovely sexy phone arrived and I can't work out how to get the back of it off to put the battery in   and I think I dislodged my baby implanting when I sneezed this morning!!

Aghh!!!!

Sorry.

Jo - I'm in the middle of the 2ww, 2nd IVF but didn't respond to drugs the first time so this is my first time getting this far.  

MAddy - I think I'm having a nervous breakdown!!  how are you today?  Looking forward to you scan tom?  So EC provisionally booked for next week?  Bit tricky as a bank hol on the fri and mon... when are they scanning you and planning EC?

Hello everyone else.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Hun xxx

I'll be in exactly the same place as you next week-going totally mental   But you DO have ALOT going on aside from the whole 2ww! Should be fine despite it being a bank holiday-being scanned tomorrow and friday and then ec monday-I think!!!!

A sneeze will not dislodge your baby   You make me smile  

Jo-I'm on short protocol like Laura but as you can see am due for EC start of next week-am really feeling things down there now-am feeling very "full"!!!

Off out to lunch now-just got to get to the bottom of this pint of water first!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - well I've worked out the phone and had some progress on the car now.   I'm impressed with Barts being open on the back hols... very 'patient centred', how unlike them!! XXX  Off to buy some tyres now... all go today!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Laura - good luck on the 2ww. Do they tell you to completely rest or act normally? 

Maddy good luck for the ec! Hope its ok for you. Are you being knocked out or just having sedation? 

I will be watching from the side lines and trying to follow where you all are. Im not really qualified to be on here yet as Ive not got started.

So good luck all

xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

just popped in to say very excited as Teagan took her first steps today   

she took 5 big ones between me and Dh we were soooooooo proud   

Laura you make me chuckle   took me three days to work out how to get the back off my new phone dh wouldn't help me said it was funnier watching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

take care all

oh and hello JO 

bye Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jo - Barts say to continue as normal but no bunge jumping!!  Honestly thts what it said on my info leaflet.  I think generally people think you should take it easy, t least for teh first week.  I think in future I would just take a week, by the second week you can start to go a bit stir crazy!!

XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Fran! I think its great that people who have had success still pop in here to say hello and give us hope. Very comforting!

Sorry I just have a couple of questions before I will disappear for a while (I promise!)

Im being referred to Barts from Southend Hospital for ''IVF'' but is it possible that when we get there they will decide that a different treatment is better? In other words could they waste my one free go of IVF on something like IUI (not that thats any worse I guess but I understand the odds of success are not so good?)

And also do they give you an estimated chance of success based on your personal circumstances rather then just quote the average for your age group?

J-Mo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jo - they have never given me specific odds (unless you count when they said not worth me bothering!!), don't try to work on stats they will just mess with your head!!  If you've been referred for IVF thats what you would get i imagine, I have no tubes so no other treatment was possible.  They may 'up' you to ISCI if appropriate, but that will depend on DH sperm analysis. X

And you don't have to disappear, people are at all stages of treatment, waiting to start, inbetween, finshed, pregnant, looking into whats next and some are just loitering!!  

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aft'noon Girls

Maddy - hurrah 10 follies and here we go again.  Are you still on course to fit with Easter hols ??  Hope the viewers turned up dead on 7 and give you positive feedback - are you mad for planning on doing what I'm doing.   - but some would also say you are mad for going through tx again.   

Um seriously - yes sometimes it is v. stressful, you have to watch over the trades like a hawk - it takes yrs to earn trust - and living in all the chaos, dust, not being able to find your stuff cos it's been moved from one shelf to another so often etc - one long nightmare - but hey the end of the day you got what you reeally wanted - I think.    As for money well the locals tell me I got a bargain and what a profit I must be making - but they don't see the hours, the chaos etc and you only make a profit if you are careful about what and how you do it.

I'm currently having a nightmare with the double glazing company and to top it all very sad that the plasterer's little girl is seriously ill in hosp with kidney probs - she had an op yesterday but it seems it went wrong and is now in ICU.

So my schedule has totally gone out of the window cos he doesn't know yet when he will be back - maybe this week, maybe next.   If it's next it clashes with the kitchen company who also want to come back and finish the kitchen.

Laura - no signs or symptoms to be thought about cos it is bad for you  .    I see no harm testing the day before tho, but test again on actual date just in case.

I think nat IVF maybe a good option for you to consider - but let's not think about that this wk !

Fran - I'm welling up here, Teagan walking wow.

Jo - Welcome to the gang - you don't have to go disappear for awhile if you don't want to.

Rest or not to rest on 2 ww - it's difficult and jury is out.    Ron rested on the sofa for her 1st 2ww and then went to work as normal for her 2nd 2 ww and it was that one that gave her a bfp - so who knows

If you've been referred to Barts for IVF that's what you will get, unless DH's performance means ICSI is better.    As for success rates and stats - never seen or heard them mention any - at a private hosp they tick lots of boxes on their computer and show you for your age range, for your condition, for your proceedure - comparison between blastocysts and Day 2/3 transfer etc. - but I don't even recall seeing a computer to look up data like that in the consult room.

You will find some of the Docs are very forward tho. some of us have been told "they can't do anymore" or "don't think it's worth you trying again" - so maybe that is their version of personal success rates.

But don't be scared by that - believe in yourself and do want you feel you want to do.

Sue 

just loitering


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue -  Barts and fancy computers!! LOL!! Barts have only just invested in a telephone i think!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - me thinks you are being a bit naughty


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Be careful because some of the 'loiterers' may take offence!!!!   

J-Mo - Are you J-Mo or Jo?

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron  I know, why do people lurk and only post to moan. Yes Barts are okay, they are not great, but they are okay. We all have good and bad things to say about them (even me, a staunch supporter at one stage).
Anyway - enough of that, how are you my dear? How is little Sam?

Fran - Huge congrats to Teagan on her first steps. Now you need to baby-proof your house another 18 inches higher than before 

Jo - Hello.  I'm in between right now. Due to start my 3rd full IVF (but 5th transfer) in about 6 weeks time. You can see in my sig I have had a fair few treatments but will say my one and only + in 5 years of TTC came from Barts so they do something right! Sadly it was Ectopic but they have a good track record of making nice quality embies from this thread it seems.

Laura - You are nuts girl, you cannot sneeze out your embies.  They are fine and comfy, don't you worry.

Maddy - 10 follies is a lovely result. I'm curious about the b/h weekend too. Was quite suprised to see you might have EC over then...

Sue - Sorry you are having such a nightmare with the works. Hope it sorts itself out soon. How many more weeks of this do you have?

No news from Nicky. No reply to my text this week so might be the funeral. Will try again this weekend if I get a sec. DH knocked out our fireplace (gas flue, no chimney breast) and we will be DIY-ing our living room this long weekend. Lucky me!

Kyla xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quickie-I feel really sick and nauseous this eve-is this normal-have taken a gaviscon so hopefully will start to go off! Just wanted to check if anyone has any advice or been in a similar situation? Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy -how are you feeling?  I felt dizzy and sick after my first burserin injection.  Hormones do make you a little queezy... talk to them tomorrow see what they say, hope you are not coming down with a tummy bug, last thing you need!

XXX


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around for a while but I've been working ridiculous hours lately.  Throwing myself into work seems like a good distraction.

Laura - I hope you're doing okay.  I know the 2WW is so hard with the ups and downs but bear with it and take care of yourself.

Maddy - Well done with the follies.  Good luck with the EC over the weekend.  Easter and the advent of spring seems a very appropriate time for new life to begin.  Hope the sickness passes soon.

Fran - Congratulations on Teagan's first steps.  

Sue - Hope your works are going well.  The electricians have just finished at ours so that's the last of the major works, at least until we start on the conservatory.  Still living in chaos though as we've got to paint everywhere before we can put the furniture back.

Kyla - I hope you're doing well

Lou - How are you doing?

Ron - I hope you and Sam are well.

Jo - nice to meet you.  Treatment is stressful but also very exciting.  I hope it all goes well for you.

Nicky - I hope you're bearing up okay

We're off to Bulgaria for a week tomorrow.  We're hoping a week of sun, relaxation and lots of bms might do what the ICSI didn't!

Sorry to anyone I missed.  I hope yor're all doing well

Love
Daisy x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning lovely Barts ladies  

Maddy - thanks for the compliment re pic, my due date is 2nd July  , hope your feeling better this morning  

Daisy - have a great time in Bulgaria 

Jo - i am a typical example of people that won't leave    not getting rid of me that easy 

Nicky - hope your ok hun   thinking of you 

Nancy - hope your ok, and your bundles of joy are keeping you busy 

Lou - you ok hunni?

Fran - woo hoo on Teagan taking her 1st steps, what a  

Kyla - how are you?

Laura - you ok hun? taking it easy and keeping your mind of the dreaded 2ww   

big hello to everyone i have missed


Tracey


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oooh you are all so friendly! It seems everyone really is at different stages but I think thats a really good thing. Im also a member of Verity the PCOS forum and all the girls on the ttc thread get so down because they tend to forget (me included), that some do manage to get pregnant and they then move onto other forums. As a consequence people end up wallowing in eachothers misery!!! The only time you tend to hear from them again is if they have a miscarriage which just makes us feel worse  

In answer to your question Im J-Mo not Jo! Actually I might as well tell you my name is Jenny so I will start signing off with that. But you can call me Jo if its easier  

After reading some of your comments Im now wondering what on earth Barts will be like! But I have to be thankful Im getting one free go and I should be grateful about that, wherever it will be. I really didnt think I would qualify at my age and was going to start thinking about paying privately in the summer anyway.

Thanks for answering my questions.
I have another one! Has anyone taken Tamoxifen before and/or Estrogen

Jenny (J-Mo x)


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jenny - nope we don't allow wallowing around here - it's the rule - one day of grief and let's get up and go again  

That's the prob with us mentioning our comments - it worries you "freshers" - I think you should take our comments on board  and be aware but go in with an open mind - it's not that bad a place really.    Some of us have been private first and can see the difference, others round the block a few times that we've had chance to see it all and become cynics.

As it's a free go - make the most of it - we all have, but I wouldn't necessarily pay to go there - but it's your choice - Maddy's happy there she was private elsewhere and unhappy so .....

As Kyla, says the best bit is the embies and that's most important really.

Surprisingly - I have no experience of Tamoxifen.

Tracy - keep it going - excellent date for a baby - start of summer - or am I wrong Ron ??

Maddy - good luck today - let's hope 10 follies is 10 eggies and 10 embies - oops nearly wrote 100 embies  

Laura - hang on - almost there

Daisy - enjoy Bulgaria let us know if you see any of it  

Kyla - thanks for Nicky update - I'm sure she's around just needs time.

Well it seems as though you are all going DIY   - what did I do ??

The date to collect furniture from Yellow Box was 8th May - but we ain't going to hit that with the lack of plastering.    Next Tues the kitchen people are back to finish kitchen cupboards and worktops - so that will be progress and one room finished.

I'm still working towards tx at the end of April tho.

Ok off to garden - anyone joining me.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - oh oh oh!!! Your starting this month I did not know that??  Your at Lister this time yes? I'm very interested as I like the sound of Lister, good rep for a poor responder like me!! What are you doing?  tell me the details!

Tracey - 3 months to go and she will be here.. WOW! How exciting.

Fran - Any more steps? or running??!! Skipping??!!

Lou - youare off soon too, do we have a rough start sate?

Nicky -  

MAddy - Good Luck today XXX  

Daisy - Have a lovely relaxing break and enjoy the   

Jenny - sorry I was jusr teasing about Barts and there phones!! That is there big downfall which is fustrating but has absolutely no impact on how successful they are, you know they are the best NHS hostpital.  

Well I thought I had a new vein on my (.)(.) last night and was very excited but this morning they are not sore again  and the vein has gone   No other symptoms to report today.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - ANy news?? XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry I didn't update yesterday-went out for dinner  

Everything seems to be going in the right direction-am feeling really positive this time   hope I'm not building my hopes up too high though! Back tomorrow morning for a scan and should then have EC day confirmed  

Am off out for the day with my best friends   so no talk of follies, lining etc... for me today   Will post more later xxx

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Forgot to say-when we were out for dinner last night went to the toilet 8 times-was told had to drink as much water as I can-could see some people were amused by my frquent visits though


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Maddy - sounds good to have a day off from us and a normal no ttc talk day - enjoy  

Laura - I will not talk to you about the Lister, cos I am thinking   and you don't need to know and whilst I'm on a rant there was a rule about no sign or symptom spotting    

But thanks for asking about my tx - yes I am planning a FET probably at the Agora, and I reckon base scan will be 1st May - but it still all depends on my Cystic Fibrosis result, which I am just assuming will be negative.  If it's not then probably no FET or the Agora, or .........., and maybe no tx - which will all depend on when we get our genetic counselling appt and what family skeleton stories will unravel.

Nobody joined me in the garden yesterday - so I'll ask again today ??

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - I live in a flat and would absolutely LOVE to join you in the garden!! I'll be over in half and hour. XX  Oh great news about your treatment, be good to get back on the road once all the dust has cleared!!    I'll keep everything crossed for your CF result. X

Maddy - oh lovely a night out, where did you go and what did you eat??  I love food!  Drinking water is a sign they think you have many many follies!!  MAke sure you drink and can't wait for the next maddy installment.XX

I have no symptoms, even my (.)(.)s are not hurting now...   (sorry Sue, can't help it!)


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Morning or is it afternoon

Laura no more steps yet bit disappointed but hey don't want her to run before she can walk!!! oh and just so you know I had no symptoms that I was preggers even though it ended up happening au natural I was still 2ww as it was my last natural cycle before the icsi I actually started bleeding at the right AF time but it was implantation beleeding and real af never came but I did spot for over 2 weeks so stop trying to look for symptoms it will drive you mad.  
whenis your actualll test date? your snail ticker seems abit slow! well it is a snail afterall   

Maddy hope the scan goes well today sounds all good so far  

Sue when will you get the CF results?

I have been for an acu appointment this am now have banging head ache   we are hoping to try for nos 2 but have been at it for 7 months will no results so we are doing all the stuff again, vits, less alcohol, good eating, homeopathy and acu as it seems to have been what worked last time and the MF does still seem to be an issue.  
It is strange I do feel forfilled having Teagan but the great thing about this site is that it gets that infertility doesn't go away when you do manage to have a baby and like many here there is no reason why we shouldn't want another and there is a whole new battle to begin, it is I have to say a less stressful one than trying for number 1 but none the less still improtant. so I would like to say thankyou to everyone  who always welcomed me back even after Teagan arrived and say thankyou for your suport over the last few years.

I hope this is not insensitive to those still fighting for number 1 but I wanted you to know that I am always here to support you all too. 

right soppy moment over beautiful day outside hope you are all enjoying it while I do my accounts ( whilst sneaking in here!  )

ta ta

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fran - You are welcome to stay until you have your 5th baby if you like!    No my snail is correct I still have 6 days til my official test date.  Last time I was preg I had strong symptoms so I guess I was expecting some at least.  I'm pretty sad today, I really thought it would work   I guess if you don't then you wouldn't do the treatment.

Just wish I knew then at least I could enjoy the weekend, a pint of cider in a beer garden would be lovely!
XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'd missed this new thread. oops. Sorry for the me post coming up but have had a really crappy day. I started bleeding last night, proper period bleeding, which freaked me out as I'm mid cycle. Called barts who sounded worried. I asked them about my day 3 blood results from 10 days ago and was told my e2 levels are very high at 2000+ when they should be around 200. I've no idea what those levels mean and Barts didn't shed any light on it. Got a bit teary and then went in for blood tests (fsh, e2, LH and a beta hcg pregnancy test). Peed on a stick when I got there and that wa negative. Kind of glad. Not getting my results back until tomorrow, so no idea what it all means. Is this day one of my period? What was the bleed 2 weeks ago? I doubt I'll be starting DRing next week now. All was a bit emotional thinking I might be having another mc and realised how much I was looking forward to starting next week. So I tried to let some of today's sunshine warm through, had a healthy lunch and smoothie at leon's and now home having a cup of tea. 

One good thing to come out of it is I have an email address for the nurses! I got sent it while I was chasing my protocol (which I still don't have btw) But they were lovely today with me. 

Big hello to all of you. Maddy and Laura - stay strong honies. 

Thinking of all of you and will catch up soon.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

MAddy - Sorry I don't know what all them figures means but I hope it all get sorted out tomorrow.  Big hug. XXXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Happy Easter    

Sue-love your piccie x

Hope you are all enjoying the sun


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Laura - Pay no attention to symptoms, hon. They're just evil. You're in the worst bit now. Hope you doing ok. Any plans for the weekend to distract you?

maddy - so glad things are going smoothly so far this cycle. Long may it continue.

Sue - you having any rest from the renovations? I'm crossing everything for you that you WILL pass all the tests and you WILL get that FET in. 

Ron - did you say you were weaning Sam on easter eggs?

Fran - how exciting first steps. Such a precious memory!

J-mo - welcome! my understanding of funded cycles is that's for IVF or ICSI. Mine was like that. They never gave me personal stats.

Kyla - Can you leave DH to the DIY? Hmm, thought not. Maybe you can sit outside and direct the work. How are you in this run up to treatment? 

Nicky - Thinking of you through this awful time.

Daisy - enjoy the hols and 'cough' the bms too! 

Tracey - wow your ticker just flies across! Hope you well.

Helli - hope you ok hon.

Barts just called. Had me hanging on all day. blood levels are now normal. Phew! They didn't say why they might have changed. They're taking yesterday as day 1 so I now start to DR on April 23rd estimated ec 21st May. So exactly a year ago since I first did my ivf with them. So back to the countdown! The good news to come out of the conversation is my fsh is down to 9.4! and the beta hcg was negative, so no mc. Might get out and enjoy the sun now!

Happy easter weekend everyone.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - sorry that last message I wrote was for you not Maddy   glad you are all sorted now.. did they know why you were bleeding? X

Maddy  - looking forward to your next scan update! X

Just a quickie from me, what side effects do the pessaries give you?  I've had a few preg symptoms today but don't wanna get my hopes up if could be from the pessaries.  

Hope you are all having a lovely day! I love the sunshine... although my hayfever is just starting now!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

OOOH Laura-preg symptoms-what are they?

Scan went well this morning still got 10 follies progressing nicely-EC booked for next wednesday!!! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well I have sore (.)(.)s again and I just had to pull over the car as thought I was going to be sick!! And I've been feeling hot at night time and i had throw an orange ice lolly away as it tasted horrible!!!

Just worried these are side effects (or my wicked brain playing tricks on me!)


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds positive!!!! I have everything crossed for you Hun xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - orange lollies? Now there's a new one to add to the list. You're doing well, as we've not had to call out the      on you yet for early testing! 

Just went out with dh for a coffee and flapjack across the park. Lots of people already enjoying their bank holiday beers. I've not organised anything   I think I might manage a little jaunt somewhere over the weekend.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - I saw so many people today in beer gardens... I was so jealous!  As for testing early, I so want to and I accidently dropped 2 preg tests in my shopping basket yesterday....  but DP seems to have turned into the 'testing early police' and insists I wait til the actual test date!!!  But i rarely listen to him!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Great news re EC for definite..sending you tons of   

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ohh, Laura and Maddy - you both have big days coming up this week. Fingers crossed for you both!

Been decorating this weekend. This is before taken from the conservatory end of the room. Stairs are on the right in the middle.:









We took out the fireplace and had to relay a whole new floor so decided to do the lot!

Here are the after shots taken from the stairs in the middle of the room looking right then left.:


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI all,

Kyla your house looks lovely. Well done you, how productive!!

Well I am testing tomorrow as I'm back to work Wed.  I have had no symptoms now since friday and am feeling really low.  had AF pains last 2 days.  Feeling like why did I bother??  Why give myself all this pain and heartache?  



XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Wey hey!!!! Well done you!    for those lovely follies. 

Kyla - Love your room..it looks sooooooo huge!

Laura - Good luck for tomorrow.   

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla - fantastic, you have been working hard      

Thanks Ron-only egg collection will tell how many eggs we get though!!! Fingers crossed x Just done the trigger and was flicking away to get the air bubbles out-how stressful  

Laura-sending you a huge hug   xxx I will be thinking positive thoughts for you tonight


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Which trigger did you use? If you were mixing, would it be the pregnyl? If so, that's soooooooo stingy..ouch


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck Laura for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Are you peeing yet? Fingers crossed for you honey. Good luck!

Kyla xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura-loads of luck for this morning Honey     xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - thinking of you this morning


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura -    

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura -      

Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - we are with you today  

Maddy - hope you can keep sane and busy today  


Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura huge positive vibes coming your way       


Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your wishes.

As expected I got a BFN.  

It was not a surprise.  I knew this was just confirming things.

Now starts the horrible task of telling people, we chose not to tell people as the constant flow of phone calls after each appointment was too much, family all know we were doing it about this time so will be expecting an update.

On the positive side I can find a beer garden this weekend and slowing get completey ******.  Actually that may well be this afternoon! 

Its my first day back to work tom after nearly 3 weeks off and so will be bogged down once I'm back, and I have alot of course work to get in in 2 weeks, I will be at least be busy I guess.

In a couple of weeks this will all seem better I know and I wil be looking into what to do next.  But for now there is a box of after eight mints and a big duvet with my name on them.

Thanks for putting up with me last couple of weeks... I am quite aware I have been a nightmare!! 

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh Laura - I am so sorry, it's not easy, but do take time to get over all the hormones, the excitement, grief etc - so enjoy that duvet and box of after eights - you are right to think positive that in a few weeks it will seem ok and what next, put this one down to a learning curve and console yourself that you made huge leaps and got as far as test date - that in itself is a positive and something to be proud of - and if at the end of the day you can face no more tx IF etc - at least you can say you were PUPO for 2 wks  

Don't worry about being a nightmare we are all allowed to be at times   and we are here for you whenever whatever.

Tell people when you are ready - and enjoy being with DP - you two are the most important people.

Sue  

PS.  Do test again tom. just in case you never know apparently it can happen


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Laura, you don't know me but I have just popped on to see how got on, I remember you from the poor responders link.  I am so sorry you feel you have not succeeded, all I would say it that i tested 2 days early and got a negative then 2 days later a positive so do not give up hope yet.  If it does become a negative have you thought about Care at Nottingham?

Sam xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi All

Ive been away for a few days at Easter and not had a chance to sit down in front of a computer until now. We spent a lovely weekend in a remote cottage, just me, my Dh and Spud the dog. Just what the doctor ordered!

Laura Im so so so sorry that you got a BFN. I cant imagine what that must be like after having gone through IVF. Its bad enough for me when its a normal month let alone after that. I hope you start to feel a lot better soon and can get your head together about what to do next. Sending you lots of hugs. xxxx

Personally - Ive been told to come off all drugs now in preparation for the IVF and I must admit Im cock a hoop about that. So is my DH!!! Im still on Metformin but Im fine with that now. So Im going to spend the next couple of months looking after myself and relaxing for a change.

Maddy good luck for the ec, its tomorrow isnt it? 

Happy days to all of the rest of you! 

Jenny x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura hon - I'm so sorry. And please don't think you've been a nightmare. Treatment is hard, we all know that. You did so well to get through it. As you say, try to hold on to the idea that it will get easier over the next few weeks. I want to give you a big hug. If you ever want info on Care notts give me a shout. Take some time for youself. I know I have only got through these last months of disappointment by having a goal outside of fertility issues. I'm fitter for it and more ready for my next treatment. You will have down days when you wallow in self pity, but I hope they will be few and you will suceed in your goal. We're here for you whatever stage you're in. Lots of love.  

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - i am so sorry hun   , like Sue said do test again tomorrow, you never know


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hellie - where are you ??  how did the 4th go are there options ??

Been thinking of you

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

CARE notts?  Are they good for poor responders then? X


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I'm not sure of that one as that's not the reason I went there. Are some on the low responder thread going there? I know that Care Notts work closely with Dr Sher from SIRM in the US on the new trial they're running. So maybe that's the link?

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah i know they have a good reputation but I don't think its for me, I need eggs!  Think Notts is more for those who get eggs but no babies.. more the PGS etc.

I think we may look into natural next time, just not many places do it, i've contacted Create for a brochure.

X


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I went to Care for their immune specialist. I guess the girls on the low responder group will be able to advise. I know that working with Geoffry Sher may have some bearing on this.

Lou


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Laura
I think its great that you are being proactive. Thats shows you have strength of character.

Thinking of you x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I unfortunaltey always do this or I will just go to pieces , poor DP, when he left this morning I was telling him never again and by the time he gets home I'll have a stack of info and be informing him of our next options! I guess its just coping mechanisms. X


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - don't worry we all do it - even now I'm saying why and should I again ?? and I know I will.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Laura

Well, like you I am a poor responder, I am not sure of your fsh but mine ia around 11, once being 13.  Although I am 37 (just) I have been told I have ovaries of a 41 year old.  George Nduje at Care is working closely with SIRM in USA,  they and him believe that drugs definitely have a negative impact on quality, particularly in older woman and poor responders.  I class my self in this category because of my aged ovaries.  They also recommend taking an antioxidant 3 months prior to treatment.  It is worth checking out All's history on the multiple cycles thread she has just had her first positive after going to Care.  I hope you don't need to go there Laura, I still have my fingers crossed for you. 

Best wishes 

Sam

P.S.  Can I ask what you were on and what dose at Barts.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry to be such a dunce but what does poor responder mean

Jenny x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Sam,

My FSH is all over the place, it was 17 last Jan but that was staright after surgery for my ectopic, so I like to think I can srcap that one!  The others have been between 6-10, I haven't had it checked since Oct last yr, Barts said it wasn't worth keep checking it as it would make no differnce to my treatment.  My Inhibin B is 45, which is 'poor'.  My frist cycle at Barts was on the LP and I was on 225 puregon - abandoned and then this time was SP 450 menopur, got 4 eggs, 2 fertilised.

As most of us I have limited funds so its so stressful trying to work out which option is the most likely to give me a baby. I'm sure I could do it if I had a big pot of money!!

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - it means you respond poorly!!   You can be on the highest dose of drugs and only have a couple of eggs.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh right (feeling very silly now!).
I had heard that they need quite a few follicles to have a good chance. So now I understand. Sorry  

I does sound like you are coping in your own way and if that means piles of info and planning then so be it! 

Jenny xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Laura, can I suggest posting on the multi thread it really is like having a online consultant on there. I believe that at SIRM they take your highest reading of fsh and work with that.  I got the info from Care but it really just standard, maybe worth giving them a call.  Like you I do not have much money, working part time has definately had an inpack on my income, however I know that I am very lucky to have my son.  I think they I am going to try one more time and either go to The Lister (who has high results for people with high fsh), Care or Create like you have mentioned.

Sam xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura Honey-I just want to echo what everyone else has said-I am so sorry, I have been hoping that today would bring you good news. I totally understand about you already looking to your next steps, I would be exactly the same and indeed have been in the past. I think its the only thing that has kept me sane. I don't know if anyone has said this yet but I still think you should test in the morning, especially if that was the date Barts gave you to test. Have you phoned yet? I guess the nightmare of the phone system they have is probably the last thing you want to face today.
Here's a big hug   xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - not called Barts, will email them tomorrow.  Can't be bothered with phoning!

Jenny - don't be silly, its a bit of a lingo world this IVF, hopefully you won't have to get too used to it. X

Sam - Thanks for your thoughts, I don't know what to do, I don't really want to pay out for consultations on loads of places but I suppose in the long run that may be the best way?  I don't really know anything about SIRM, I did get a place on the trial at Notts but then they rejected me after my abandoned cycle in November.  Bugger!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura-can't believe you got a place! I was hoping but they had already been over whelmed with applicants when I finally put mine in!

Is SIRM in New York-I know when DH was working alot in New York i really felt like going over there and seeing if they felt differently about things-this was years ago when  we were with the Homerton!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know I got a place and then was booted off!   I completely understand though.  

Yeah its in NY I think.  I must admit i've not really looked into all the different clinic yet. Alot of info to process.    Was hoping I wouldn't have to look else where.  

I've got terrible AF pains, think this is going to be a wammy of one!!  Are they normally bad after IVF?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Can be-have you stopped the pessary? You should still put it in tonight-just in case...

It has taken me a while for the old witch to show after a cycle-but I think on the whole they are worse!! xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I've been out all day & have only just read your news. I'm really sorry hun..was really hoping for good news. I agree with the others..test tomorrow just in case.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron. X

Maddy - no still putting in the pessaries til tom, I know I'm not preg but I'd never forgive myself if i did test tom and then had a m/c cos I'd missed the pesaries (don't know if thats how it works but sure I would blame myself).  Can wait to stop them... really horrible sticking your finger up your bum!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I think the trial is with the clinic in Las Vegas. The trial might be tricky for low responders as they need to get through to blasts. Although some of the girls on it seemed to respond better to the stims on the trial than they had previously. Have you followed the trial thread on the Care web forum? 

Not to give you false hope but last year I tested negative on a peestick the day before test day. I always do blood tests anyway so I know for definite in case I've had a biochem or something not picked up on peesticks. Good that you still taking the meds.

`Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou would you advise a blood test? I have always used pee sticks in the past... x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - I know that in my situation that a blood test helped me work out what had happened. I'm a numbers and research girl, so I want to know what's going on in there. Last summer's ivf I tested at 12dp2dt (14 days post ec) which came back as a weak positive. This was 2 days earlier than Barts test date for a peestick at 16 days post ec. I did a blood test which gave me a strong beta the same day. I was bleeding and by the time I came to the official barts test date for the pee stick it was hardly visible. The beta on that day was much weaker. If I'd done things by the book I don't think I would have known I'd had a strong hcg reading that had suddenly fallen away. My subsequent cycles have been adjusted because of the knowledge that I got preg and then lost it.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Lou xx Did you get it done locally by your GP?

x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Oh honey, I'm so sorry to read your news. It's good to see you are looking at your next plan (Im a bounce back girl too - makes it easier when you know what will be next). Big hugs to you and DH.

Kyla xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - good luck tomorrow sweetie. XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - wishing you lots of ripe & juicy follies/eggies!   

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - No, I got the beta done at the LFC in Harley street so I could get the result back in a few hours. Not good at waiting! Good good luck for tomorrow honey!

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura

so sorry to hear your news look after yourself dor the next few days and I am glad you are looking forward.
on the positive front at least you made it to test date this time which means you can learn from this and it will be better next time

Fran


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick update to let you all know that we got 9 eggs today. Nervously awaiting the fertilization report tomorrow now! xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - good luck for tomorrow! 9 eggies is great hon.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - 9 eggs - that's brilliant..let's hope they all turn into gorgeous looking embies!!!   

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - look forward to more good news from you tomorrow. XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Maddy - 9 eggs is great news, can't wait to hear your news today


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - well done you - 9 eggs !   for 9 embies too.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Maddy

Congratulations to you  . It sounds like 9 eggies are a good number! (Sorry Im so new to this and havent got a clue!)  
I hope the fertilisation goes really well for you.

Jen x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't stop crying-only 1 fertilized-feeling so low xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

awww maddy i am so sorry hun   will they transfer 1?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Maddy - I'm so terribly sorry.    

Holding out for your embie. Big hug to you lovely. Wish I could make you feel better.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Dear Maddy
Im sorry to hear that. Im crossing all fingers and toes for this embryo.
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

oh Maddy - after the high of 9 eggs - such a blow to get only 1 - have you asked why, why ??

let's hope you have done more prep than your DH did and this is the one and only that you need.




Sue 

What is a group of bears called ? - A Hug !


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Maddy, what a blow..hope this little embie is a fighter..you only need the one!

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - I'm so so sorry, that must be really disapointing.  I want to say 'it only takes one' which it does but that can sometimes be a bit  , but it does only take one.   So sorry I forgot my mobile today, so if you texted I haven't got it.  I'm just leaving work now, hope to talk later.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - hon, how you doing? I presume that you didn't do another test or you did and it didn't change? I'm sorry. It doesn't get any easier. Hope your working on next plans helps.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Maddy - I wonder what happened? I am keeping my fingers crossed your one embie is a fighter but that is gutting news honey. Big hugs to you.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - I didn't test as AF arrived.   Crap Crap Crap.  Not sure of future plans to be honest.  I've requested my follow up next month ( last time it was a week after tx and I hadn't had any thinking time) and with Amanda Tozer.  I asked for her last time but didn't get her though   but we will see.  I want to do nat IVF but DP thinks its not worth it, I guess I like it as its not such a big deal then if its doesn't work, can do it again the following month and not such a huge financial commitment each go.  I guess I will just see what they say at my appointment.

Belly hurts.    Fed up


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you so much for all your lovely messages-today has been a very difficult day and if I'm honest I'm in bits about the news-will see what tomorrow brings xxx
Will update when I get home xxx
PS Laura-thank you so much for yr texts-you really are a star xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - It must be devasting I know, I was so upset when only 2 of mine fertilised, but as you got such a big bundle of eggs then you must had had such high hopes.  I'm really hoping you get there tomorow and there is a big juicy 4 cell, grade 1 waiting for you.  XXXXXX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Laura - So so sorry that it was a BFN, I was really hoping that this is the time for you as you made it this far. Good for you that you have your copping mechanism we all need it as this is what gives the strength to carry on. Sending   

To add my 2 cents to the poor responder discussion. I am also a poor responder even though my FSH is very low i.e. 2.1 to 4. I was on LP 300 menopur for my first IVF and LP a combination of 300 and 450 menopur for my 2nd. I am no expert but from my readings I also believe that what is important especially for poor responder is the quality of the few that you have not so much the quantity. For my next and I hope final I have decided to have SP 150 menopur and see what happens. I guess I need to bring my doctor on board to my way of thinking. I would have wanted to try natural but I do have problems with ovulating such that I need some booster. From my layman's point of view I am also thinking you are more likely to knock out a fragile situation with a high dosage.

Maddy - My prayer is for the quality as you only need one really. Sending     to you.

Ron - Hope you are doing well and give a kiss to Sam from me.

Lou - Good to see that you are making some progress with Bart's. The bleeding might have to do with your body settling down and finding its natural cycle after the events of the last few months. 

Sue - I read you words to Laura and was thinking I always thank you for your words of comfort and wisdom and draw strength from you. Hope the CF news is good news.

Kyla - Hope you are fine.

Hellie - Like me you seem to have taken time out. Hope all is well.

Nicky - sending you    at this time.

Tracey - You keep all of us something to look forward to. Looking good at 6 months. Please look after yourself.

Fran - First steps. I guess you might need to be sending stuff to storage soon or should we say have them hanging or dangling. Its usually such a big moment for them and you so enjoy.

Jenny - Welcome to the thread this guys are such a great support and I hope that your TX journey is short and sweet.

For everyone else that I have missed     .

First thing first my name is actually Alexis and I have kept to myself for a while as it has really been an extremely difficult time at work for me and I was thinking that IVF is difficult enough without this added into the equation and that was why I did not want to bug people down any further than necessary. I am just mucking about that is what I call research and need to choose wisely. I doubt that it will be Bart's.

Love Emu/Alexis


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Alexis - sorry your having a rubbish time at work.  My first week back this week and i'm so glad its friday!  I plan to have my first drink in a month!

I'm looking at clinics at the moment.  I'm thinking Lister or Bourne Hall, I've emailed them about there open evenigns so hopefully will get to have a look around them.  Where are you thinking?  XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Any news? How did your transfer go? Was your embie nice and strong? Thinking of you. 
Kyla xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning  

Alexis - thank you for your kind words - girls sometimes you put me on such a pedestal   - it amazes me.
We all need time out and sometimes real life takes over - but that's ok, I think it does us good.

Maddy -is ET today ??  Hope the lo is the bestest ever  

Laura - good idea to go to as many open eves as you can, they are free and give you a really good idea before paying for a consult.  Don't give up, unless you and DP want to and are happy with the other options in life.

Hello to everyone enjoy this weather.

Sue


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Laura - I am so sorry you got a BFN.  Take good care of yourself and take your time before deciding what to do next.

Maddy - I hope your little embie is growing strong and that your transfer goes well.

DH and I had a lovely week in Bulgaria.  We did little and had time to relax.  We are going to our follow up appointment in May and will ask to see Miss Tozer but we think now that we've had enough.  Although we're very sad at not having a family I do feel like I've emerged from a very oppressive few years and now we just want to move on positively.  I'm therefore going to disappear for a while from the board and try and forget all about it all for a while.  I can't thank you all enough for all your help and support through this time and wish you all every success with your own treatments.

With love
Daisy x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Daisy

I don't feel bad for coming to this conclusion and don't see it as the end of the road just the start of a new one.

I know exactly where you are coming from you - have been there myself, but when I hear of a development on the news etc or just the passing of time I feel re-energised to come back and try again.

So never say never - just put it to oneside and get on with life - knowing that advancements in meds. could influence you in the future.

Take care good care of yourself and DH - and good luck - remember the most important thing in the world is the reason why you and DH are tog. and that if all else fails you have each other at the end of the day.

 

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Daisy - I'm glad you had a nice trip away, sometimes a break is just what you need to get your head sorted. I'm sorry you and DH are calling TTC a day but as Sue said (aka The Wise One  ) never say never. I can empathise with you but I am not ready to stop yet. 
I guess I still have age on my side and want to give it a good few more years before I decide to remain childless. I hope this doesnt offend you, I think you still have time too and if a year or two on you decide you want to try again then you will still be able to give it a good shot.
I hope you and DH enjoy lots of time together now doing all the things you couldn't do if you had kids and I also hope you don't leave altogether - come back from time to time and say hello.
Good luck to you girl, love
Kyla xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Been painting out shed this afternoon. Watched Northanger Abbey this morning - not a bad version but nobody does JA like the BBC. Having said that I was swooning over Persausion when it was on ITV last month as I love Rupert Penry-Jones. He is just lovely, mmm mmm 
DH is staining our table and bench but it's a bit hot out there right now so I've come in to cool off.

Looked at my ticker and I have about 5 weeks to go until D/R. So, will be calling the clinic in two weeks when I get AF to arrange for meds and stuff... Eeek.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Daisy - I do so understand your decision.  I hope and DH plan some nice things over the coming months.  I guess we all have to make that decision at some point.  Not quite ready to throw in the towel just yet though.. (although sometimes feel like it!).  Take good care and pop back and see us when you feel you can.

Take Care
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Daisy-I just wanted to add to what the others have said, I understand your decision too, take sometime and reclaim your lives, you will be missed, pop back when you feel ready  

Just a quick update-it has been such an emotionally draining week for us both this week-the high of 9 eggs and a good sperm count then the low of only 1 fertilized embie. We went in for transfer yesterday and the little chap was doing really well-grade 1 4 cell. So here begins the start of another 2ww-I have everything crossed as always, but for now am still getting over the last few days.

Thank you all so much for being there for me, it has meant alot  

xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Daisy - Really sad you're calling it a day. I echo the others have already said, never say never & if it really is never, you still have each other - that's the most important thing.  Also, remember you got bfp naturally once & it could happen again. Please take care of yourself & come back & let us know what you're up to.  

Maddy - PUPO - This one is a real fighter, I can feel it in my water..remember 'they' say SET is as, if not, more successful than 2 so let's all be really positive the next fortnight   

Kyla - Are you working in the garden this weekend?  Perfect weather for the hot tub..make the most of it before you start d/r soon!!!

Oh Wise One - How's the kitchen?

Laura - Are you OK?

Alexis - How are you doing?  Have you come to any conclusions yet? 

Tracey - Have the stitchy pains gone?

Lou & Jen - Hello hope you're enjoying the sunshine.

DH helped FIL felting his shed this afternoon & afterwards we had a barbie..first of the year..not bad for April!

We've also started weaning Sam this week, so far he's been having sweet potatoes & butternut squash - I couldn't get the spoon into his mouth fast enough!!! Apples & Pears tomorrow!

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Been brave and changed my ticker!!!

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Good PMA re your ticker. Is Daniel Elliot your Dr or your embie? 

Ron - I know! Been sitting in my conservatory this morning on my new couch reading a book. Both cats were flopped out on a sunny windowsill and it was lovely.
If the weather stays nice I can use the tub until I start stimming as it doesn't effect downregging if the water is around body temp (37-3. Will check again with the clinic though, just in case. Might do our electricity bill some good if I do turn it off for a couple of months whilst I cycle anyways - if I can't enjoy it, I don't see why DH should!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Daisy - I know what you are going through and it is that much more painful when you have been pregnant before and dared to hope not just to be pregnant but the arrival of the baby and to then lose this. Do whatever keeps your sanity as that is so important. Very best for the future.

Ron - For weaning are you making all the food yourself or buying the already made ones. A friend of mine made it all herself and although the little darling is 5 going on 50 she is the most calm little girl I know and I put this down to no sugars and no additives and of course the classic music. No pressure honestly. 

Maddy - PUPO sending           for a positive result.

Kyla - DH needs to keep things cool in any case so you don't get tempted too much watching him.

Laura - I was looking into lister as well as part of my research.

From me no conclusions yet but 70% says it might be abroad. Enjoy the sunshine.

Alexis


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Talking of calm kids, I saw something on TV once - you play a song everyday to your unborn child and if they get upset once they are born, you play the tune and it calms them. I like that idea. Not the song the woman used (something by 5ive I think) but the theory is nice 

Put a new flower border in the garden today, along with a little herb garden. Also potted out a couple of our chillis into garden pots to see how they fare outdoors.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

I've had a nice day, went to the park for a picnic.  

Maddy- you look like you are expecting a boy with that ticker! Hope the pains have gone, all be worth it I'm sure   

Kyla - I saw something similar, the lady sang a nursery ryhme to the baby before it was born and when she sang it after it was born, it calmed down. How sweet.  You are always very productive.... I'm such a lazy moo!   I think daniel elliot is an acu guy?

Ron - I'm ok thanks for asking, still feeling pretty low but I guess thats to be expected.  Weaning!  Oh how exciting, I remember doing my niece and nephew... was such a mess but great fun! 

Alexis - I looked at a place in Norway, it was only 1,500 for IVf but it did say.. 'hyperstimulation is not dangerous' in its website.. not that I'm likely to over stim but still!!  Put me off!  Ceram has great reviews. XX

Sue - When are you expecting your CF results back? 

Love to everyone and hope you had a lovely weekend.  The sunshine always makes things look better. XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope you've all had a good & warm weekend!

Alexis - I've cooked & pureed carrots, parsnips, swedes, broccoli, butternut squash, sweet potatoes, apples & pears.  Took me about 7 hours in all & I almost lost the power of my legs from standing so long!!! It was worth it though as Sam's really tucking into his grub, think he takes after his Dad!!!

When I was pg with Sam, I had a CD of all my classical music & would play it either on my mp3 player or in the car.  We also played it when I had my C Section.  When Sam was only a few weeks old & when he wouldn't settle, I'd play the CD & sang to him & it always calmed him down.  It's either that or my singing sent him to sleep!!!

How about Barbados?

Kyla - Hope you slapped on the suntan lotion..it's been soooooooo hot! Long may it continue!  Your hot tub sounds so enticing at the moment.. 

Maddy - Fancy naming your embie after Daniel..hope he's flattered!!!  

Laura - Sending you lots of  

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies  

Looks like its going to be another nice day   and i will be stuck in an office all day   anyone else at work today 

Ron - stitchy pains come and go, i mentioned it to my midwife last week but she didnt seem bothered, how are you and Sam?

Maddy -PUPO    hope your ok 

Laura - Picnic is the park sounds lovely, what park did you go to? 

Emu - good to hear from you  

Daisy - glad to hear you had a nice time away and also sorry to hear you are calling it a day on the tx front,, all the best for the future, would be nice if you keep in touch  

Kyla - u ok hunni?

Fran - hope you and Teagan are enjoying the sunshine, any more steps?

Sue -   are you ok?

hello to anyone i have (rudley) missed


Tracey 
xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All

If this is global warming in April - wey hey - apparently this time last yr we were freezing.

Went to a garden show at the w/e and brought loads more plants - ooops.  I had made a promise to myself earlier in the yr that I wouldn't cos of the budgets - but show me a camellia flower and it all goes out the window.  

Maddy - even one means PUPO - and if the HFEA guidelines are right that putting 2 back causes m/c and they are pushing for 1 - then you are ahead of them  

Tracy - you are looking good - yeah your back to work but can't be for much longer - or are you going to be Superwoman ??

Ron - sounds like you are turning into a proper housewife - how long will all that cooking and pureeing continue  
Sam's clearly ready for weaning.

Kyla - start making the most of everything now - countdown to resting begins soon, certainly come round again.

Alexis - you will find the answer, it's just time and patience.

No news on CF yet - it's surprisingly only been 2 wks - does feel like forever.  DH is pushing to find out but if it's not ready it's not ready - still working towards FET tho which could be around 29th of this month !!!!!!!!

Hope you can all enjoy this sun - just in case it doesn't last.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi to all,

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather. I turned 39 this weekend   which I am not at all happy about!) 
Far too many grey hairs appearing lately. Im getting very nervous about turning 40. Im not ready to be that old! I havent had a family yet, it so wasnt supposed to be this way.
My fault I suppose for staying with the wrong man for too many years (Im on my second marriage).
Anyway, had a lovely birthday, lunch outside a pub with DH, stepkids and my doggie and a nice walk along the river.

Daisy, its so right that this is the start for something rather than the end of something. Im thinking that I may have to come to these decisions sooner rather than later. Another reason I dont want to be this age. Good luck with getting your life back again and I hope you find the blessings in your life whichever way it goes from here.

Maddy - ooooh good luck with your little embryo. Im keeping everything crossed for you.

To all of my other new friends Im sending you lots of sunshine, peace and best wishes.

Jenny xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jenny


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh thank you!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jenny

 

Many happy returns.  You sound like you had a lovely time..the weather was even kind!!

At least you have another year before you turn 40..I've got less than 3 months..eeek!!!    I still remember my 30th birthday..I was so depressed because I was soooooooo old!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Grrr, bloody car broke down on the A27 tonight before Lewes. The clutch literally blew. Nice AA man had to tow us home but have no second car these days so on the train tomorrow. Annoyed!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - oh no!  What a bugger!  When will you get it back?

Tracey - I went to the park in Harol wood, used to be just a little park but now they have bought all the farmers fields behind it and its a huge park... and nobody uses it!  

Ron - Sam is looking cute as ever in his new pic!

Maddy -   

Jenny - Happy Birthday!!!!! X

Sue, Alexis, Fran, Nicky - Hello!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Ron great piccy of Sam I am liking the pram too  

Kyla GRRRRRRR to cars I am just about to do two lots of tax and one ins costs a bl**dy fortune!

Jenny Happy belated birthday mmmm grey hairs I found a big long one yesterday not amused.

Laura still only a few more steps   she knows she can do it but has to be so distrated and not concentrating on it and she does it fine, if she is thinking about walking she gets all in a fluster and falls to her knee's. have to say been a nightmare with clothes this weekend in the hot weather as she had to have a layer of fabric of somesort over her legs otherwise she couldn't get around and just got cross. it was funny watching her on hands and feet bum in the air trying to manover the patio without putting her knee's down. 

Sue do you have any idea when CF results will be back?

Maddy one great embie is brilliant hope you are feeling ok am I right in thinking your half way through 2ww already?

Daisy I am glad you have coe to a decision I know how hard that can be. Live your life and enjoy every moment and remember we are always here as a when you feel you need us much love to you both.

Emu / Alexis nice to know your name and see you back here will catch up soon


right gotta dash must sort car ins and lunch for Teagan before have to hit town with BIL sister fr final shopping before her babs is due, she's well excited she took 5 years to conceive too.

take care all

Fran


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Barties et al.

Sorry for being awol last week. have been thinking of you, promise!
Been really rushed with now three houses on the go and a fourth coming along soon. Don't ask!

I'm off again for a few days with no internet unless bt have pulled out their finger. So hope you all ok. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Back at work this week so sorry I haven't been on-was shattered yesterday so had an early night last night!!!

All seems very surreal to be on the 2ww at work-I have never worked before and have always sat waitng, hardly doing anything...am trying to take it easy, but thats easier said than done in an infant classroom    Did sit down for an hour at lunchtime though!!!  

Sorry for my complete lack of personals!!! Although Happy Birthday Jennie!!!  

Must go and have tea!!!


xxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - I've done both - worked and rested through my 2ww's and sometimes it's nicer to have the time off and sometimes it's nicer to take your mind off things.
I've booked my 2 weeks summer hol from work around tx this time as I'm hoping it will be sunny 

Jenny - Happy Belated Birthday!

Lou - You sound like a right busy-bee at the moment. How are you feeling about your upcoming cycle?

Car will cost £600 - needs whole new clutch system. Should have it back by the weekend though so that's not too bad and thank goodness we live near the station


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Fran - Teegan is just like me.. I can't do anything if I try to hard!! Maybe tempt her with some chocolate buttons!!

MAddy - I think working on the 2ww is best, I don't think I would ever take the full 2 weeks off.. i went a bit nuts!  it will fly by!! Promise!  

Kyla - glad your getting car back at the weekend, I'm lost without mine!

Hi to Lou, Tracy, Nicky, Sue and Jennie!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - looks a sunnier one than yesterday so that's  

Fran - no I don't know when I will get CF result back - should be in next week or 2 - as soon as I know I will shout  .

Well last week was supposed to be a momentus one - kitchen company man came to finish missing items ie; cornice, plinth, cupboard and couldn't finish cos a couple of bits were still in various stages of manufacture, and:

worktops arrived but the stonemasons advised me not to accept them cos at some stage of sanding down they have been scratched - kitchen company also advised me not to accept them cos I am paying top money so should except perfection.

Dilemma, dilemma "what to do" - these ones are destined for the tip cos they are no good for anyone else's kitchen and it's back to a 3 wk wait for a new delivery.

Plasterer did return and all that's done.

Leccy man - is here today to second fit in what was the kitchen now living area - hopefully he will achieve completion of his part  

Lou - you must be   - this one is doing me.

sue 

Kyla - ouch £600 - not what you need in the weeks before tx.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks all for your kind wishes for my birthday! 
I hope you are all doing well.

I havent had my appointment through yet from St Barts. Do you think I should chase them? They said it would take 2 weeks from when I saw the doctor but that was on the 29th March. I guess because of Easter I should leave it longer but I have an awful feeling that my gynae has not referred me (because he is pretty useless at getting his act together to be honest).
Was going to say useless at getting his finger out but then I thought that would be too much of a faux pas for a gynae!!!!  

Oh I dont want to be here at work. I want to be at home relaxing! 

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey girls - super sorry no personals, but couldn't resist posting that I now have broadband in new place, which is a mega relief. So I'll be able to keep up with you all! But for now back to cleaning...  Will manage to post later tonight or tomorrow I think. So you don't think I've deserted everyone.

just want to send Maddy an extra     boost to charge up those batteries of yours. Hope you not going too   .

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Lou xxxx

Am busy at work-so really no time to think-it seems a bit of a dream that I had ET last week-I was getting a bit worried as I had some period pain earlier-surely not on only 5 of 2ww but knicker checking seems ok so far   

Have been thinking about assisted hatching-does anyone know anything? I discussed with the consultant doing it this time but I'm not sure whetehr they did or not-maybe as there was only 1 they didn't risk it? I was in such a state last week I totally forgot to ask  

Lou and Kyla you'll be off before you know it    positive vibes coming your way girls xxx

Sue-poor you and the work surface     another wait... hope you don't mind me asking...are you doing this house up for yourselves as a home or as a project? As I mentioned this could be us very soon....  

Fran-Laura and I must be the same there-I'm sure when I'm concentrating things don't always go as well..  

Ron-you are a star helping me feel better about working-I do feel slightly guilty to my little embie-there is no way taking things easy really comes into it with my job   Good to hear all about you-the domestic goddess with your little ice cube trays   

Jen totally agree with you on the work front I think a life of leisure would suit me so much better!!!!  

Tracey and Alexis thank you so much for all your positive vibes   I reall don't know what i'd do without all you girls xxx

Laura-hope your day was ok-was serious when I said earlier about just not getting a moment-did have about 2 hours on a chair this afternoon though   had some non contact time    completely stayed away from the little darlings    

Really hope I haven't missed anyone-sorry if I have xxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,


I feel generally quite latargic and will leave personals till another time.

It looks like quite a few people have been having work done in their home. Any ideas re good suppliers for kitchens and bathrooms. 


Alexis


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Alexis - I so need to be doing work on my home but I just don't have the time, energy or the money to anything at the moment!  

Lou - glad your all wired up!  We would miss you if you were offline for too long... and of course your back on the road next week I believe so we need your constant updates!

MAddy -   Bless those little angels!  You really are a saint, I couldn't do it. X

Fran - how you doing... have you started back with the acu etc now?  Anymore steps?

Tracey-  

Sue - I'd stick out for the unscratched worktops!! But Grrrrr how fustrating!  

Kyla- Hows the train journey?  I had to stop using my car for work in Jan and I actually quite like getting the train in now... get to read my book etc.  Least the weather nice. X

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning  

not posted much   but have been checking in on you all, will try and post more later   

Maddy - pupo thinking of you    

Laura - u ok hun?

Lou - good to hear from you, hope your ok 

Ron -   hows the gorge Sam? 

Sue - sorry to hear about work surfaces   , i have 6 weeks left at work   , i actually finish on my birthday which is nice  

a big   and   to everyone i have missed, will try and keep up more


Tracey xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

sorry its been a while but had lots of things going on........... I'm sure kyla explained all before (bless her)

I hope you are all ok? I have been back for my follow up appointment & my consultant wants me to go on metformin tablets 1 -2 months prior to starting treatment, hopefully this will help with my pcos & over stimming problems??

I am really hoping to get started in July, well that all depends on whether i can get all the money sorted out in time??

I will be back to chat to you all some other time, & I really need to catch up on everyone's treatments etc........

Ky ~ Sorry to hear about the car problems, you could do without more expense right on top of treatment fees!! I will call you soon hunni, just need to sort myself out a bit   xx

Hello to everyone else, take care

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

Just a quickie as I am SO hungry!!!  

Nicky-really good to see you back Hun-I know you have had the most difficult time, you have definitely been missed xxx  

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicky - lovely to have you back.  Sorry you've had a such a rubbish couple of months. X  

Maddy - Maybe your eating for two!!   

XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah Maddy - who knows When can you test? Any other tell tale signs

Just wanted to quickly say hi to everyone and hope you all have a nice weekend

Jenny xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Maddy - half way there now, I like the sound of feeling hungry - I see positivity a blue ted eh  

Jenny - There is a rule no signs or symptoms are too be looked for  (this is the big boss spking  ) - this is partly cos the last jab you have is the same hormone as pg, so during the 2 ww you could have pg symptoms but they are cos of the jab - it is a bit early too to really know.

Nicky - good to hear from you and to see you are fighting to come back - hope you doing ok after your Nan  

Hope you all have a good w/e and can enjoy the sun - it might be the last few days (apparently).

We are off to the Farmers market and then back for jobs  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Maddy - How are you feeling?? Remember    PUPO   

Nicky - Welcome back.  If you ever need us, you know where we are.  

Kyla - New clutch..ouch! Hope you get it fixed soon.  Not long now till you go...if you need someone to keep an eye on your hot tub while you're stimming..   

Tracey - How are you feeling?  Still full of energy or are you starting to get tired again?? 

Alexis - Sorry I don't as DH & FIL have done both our bathroom & kitchen - it's taken them a long time & bits have still to be finished but it's only 'cost' us a bottle of whisky & a takeaway.  

Jen - Have you phoned Barts? Their admin is notorius so if your doc has definitely referred you, then you'll need to be onto Barts every few days. Good luck.

Sue - How annoying about the worktop.  If there is imperfection, it'll always bug you so you did the right thing in sending it back.  3 week wait though! 

Lou - Yay for broadband..boo for cleaning! 

Laura - How are you?

Sam's cut his 1st tooth!!!! I was putting some teething gel on his gums yesterday & felt something rough.  Took him into the nursery to get a better look & the gum's been cut & his 1st tooth is just poking through very very slightly.  No wonder he's been having glow in the dark cheeks this week!!!  

Off to swimming later.  Have a lovely day everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - Wow, what a milestone to have started to pass - no wonder he loves his new food too   - haven't been ignoring and must find time to catch up with you - painting starts next wk so doubt it will be soon  

Maddy - sorry forgot to answer your quest.  This house as others was a project which means tight budget and sometimes having to have second option when doing stuff etc.  But we've no decided to settle here for awhile so it has become a home - hence all the works - advantage is bigger budget, disadvantage is DH now has input  

I expect Lou would be   at my idea but it feels right whilst I sort tx etc - of course time I finish this "home" and tx proves not to work it will back to a project.

Ok hope you are all enjoying this sun  

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

hope you all having a nice weekend.

Ron - Oh how exciting!! Thats in prepeation for even more lovely food!!  

Fran - hows you and Teegan?

Tracey - How you feeling honey, bet you can't wait to finish work!! What a great brithday that will be!

Sue - are you still on for your treatment starting next month? 

Lou - you all set to go?  

Maddy -   

Jen - phone barts monday and make sure they have recieved your referral!  You have to chase everyone in this business!!  

Alexis and Nicky -    

Kyla - The car back?

I'm feeling really down today, was meant to be in Notts for a family brthday thing but couldn't face it.  Feel tired and fat.  Think once all this coursework in I will hit the gym with full force.  I'm eating really crap at the mo too which always makes me feel groggy.  And the bottle of wine last night prob didn't help matters either!

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Have been there too.  I wallowed for months and now have to lose 1.5 stone before tx. Far too easy to get into the wine and takeaway habbit. That said, definately allow yourself time to get over the cycle. Good to see you plan to get back to the gym though - good on you!

Sue - Your sig still lists you as 'mucking about' - when is your next tx due to start?

Ron - Wow teeth! Massive milestone for your little man, bless him. 

Car should be done on Monday. On Thursday the garage called and said the part we need was on back order at Rover/MG for a YEAR! Ugh! T called about 30 different dealers around the country and finally found one in Lincolnshire (also one in Spain...) Garage received that yesterday and are working on it tomorrow.

Had another life class yesterday in Lewes (got the train - handy living by the station ) and it was good. Did some pieces I am quite proud of actually.

Can't go out to enjoy the sun today so will probably sit in the garden with a book - bliss


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well I cycled to and from the gym today, quite a way (accidently had 2 glasses of wine with lunch though), feel shattered now!  Its healthly living from here on in.... got to get rid of that IVF bulge!

Kyla - life class?  I used to love painting, not done any for years.  

How is everyone else?  Assume this quite board means everyone out enjoying the lovely weather.

X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - What a nightmare on getting the part for your car. I thought the problem (with getting Rover parts) has been resolved..obviously not!  

Life class? Blimey, you're talented. I can't draw to save my life.  I remember ages ago, my MIL's next door neighbour (who is an artist) organised a life class one evening..MIL & I had a little peek at the model through the landing window!!!  

Laura - That was energetic..I felt tired just reading it!! 

Fran - Shame we didn't get a chance to chat this morning. Most impressed you walked all the way to the boot.  Must catch up sometime this week with you & Teagan.

Sue - Will email you this week & catch up with what you've been up to.

Have a good evening everyone.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - I know was a mad idea (not mine!!!), feel like i need ot sleep for a week now!


Just a little update on Maddy, she asked me to let you all know that she has had some bleeding yest and today, she says more than spotting so is feeling very down.  Seems a bit early for the witch to me?  Maybe we can all send her some nice orange thoughts for when she feels she can pop back in here?

Maddy -


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Far too early for AF. Much more likely to be implantation spotting - she should be excited but I know she is worried. Keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Sending lots & lots of positive thoughts for you & the little fighter embie.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Maddy - thinking of you, keep busy and think  .

Kyla - I know I've been thinking I should change my sig, but wasn't really sure what to say - still feel like I'm mucking about.

Here's dilemma - Lister said cos of DH's CF result we should as GP to refer us to Genetic Counselling, Agora say no wait until I have my CF result - so we can see the whole picture and how serious we need to take this.  CF result should be avail. this wk (is prob. currently waiting for Consult to write letter) - my AF is due 6 ish days time.

So I am assuming I am ok and Lister were overpanicking about counselling and we can start FET next wk - or should we push to see counselling anyway - I think decision will be easier to make when we know my result - it's all a bit last minute.

Having a day off today and going out with DH - we start 18 yrs of being tog.  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - If your test came back as neg, what are the chances of CF? Would that hinge on whether you need counselling? 

Congratulations..18 years?? You must have met him in nursery school!!!    Have a lovely day

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Girls xxx

What a weekend   I'm still in limbo land-no heavier but it hasn't stopped-just think as I've had neatives in the past as soon as I saw the spotting I have feared the worst!!

Being at work has been so much better for me over the last 10 days - I would have been going crazy if I'd been at home  

Hope you are all enjoying your day xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Maddy if it's any consellation I spotted for 12 days after my BFP and for 6 days before it!!

implatation bleeding is more common after IVF apparently often due to all the disruption inside, wierd as I didn't have IVF and still bled so think postive     

Fran

ohhhh and have to report lots more steps today and she even stood up and walked to me on her own


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ah Fran thanks Hun, and how cute that she walked to you on her own xxx

Really bad timing but I'm going to be off line until later on Friday-we are having some updates to the computer and its going away at some piint this eve and will be dropped off at some point friday afternoon/evening!!

As you know Friday is D-day, so will text Laura over next few days and keep you all updated xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Just a super quickie before I shoot out the door again... Maddy - waiting with baited breath for your news. Got everything criossed for you here. 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Changed my ticker slightly as now due AF a day later (last one was late). This gives me a downreg starting date of DH's birthday 
Two years ago on DH's birthday I had EC for IVF#1...

Good luck for Friday Maddy - Laura, we will be stalking you for news


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I promise to keep you fully updated!!

Well I got my Barts appointment through.. 10th July!  Is that normal waiting so long for a follow up?  I am seeing Ms Tozer but still.  I thought follow up were within 6 weeks?  

Hope everyone is well.

I've only just got in from work.. shattered.  Off to cook my tea! X


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Maddy - you are doing really well, we are with you in spirit  

Laura - no pressure - I don't care what hours you are working we want Maddy updates as soon as  

um yes it is the norm they "try" to see you in 6 wks - but your've requested Miss Tozer - and everyone's doing that so you must expect to have to wait longer.

Girls, I'm sorry I should have posted my good news yesterday - my CF test was NEG ! - Agora say there is no other test needed to do and counselling would be just another wait and not as urgent as one first thought so when I'm ready they say go to FET.

Dh is more than ready so no more mucking about please  

Funny how my bod took that on board AF arrived in the night - caught me totally unaware's, no prewarning and days early.    So I'm phoning clinic this am to find out plan.

It wasn't my plan I had hoped to have got all the painting finished this week, and a bit more garden planting done before starting - oh well, maybe catching me on the hock and all that's what I need.

Before - I've spent a month getting ready even down to touching up any chips in the paintwork so the house and garden were perfect

So Kyla don't assume anything  

Let you all knows when I hear.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok Just a quick update from me. Ready!!!!

Barts appointment  - 10th July  

Care Notts open eve - 6th June

Lister open eve - 5th  June

Bourne Hall open day - 12th May

Busy girl I am!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Totally great news about your result.  Let us know when you're due to start.  Will you be doing natural/medicated?  Are your frosties still at Bart's? Shame Shaun has gone now  

Maddy - Stay positive..the fat lady is still under my cupboard gagged & bounded!

Laura - Great to see you're being proactive! I bet none of them will tell you that they can't do anything for you & all of them will tell you do try something different & you'll end up being really   

Have a lovely day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow Laura you have been busy   - Ron's right you will feel totally do lally after all that meet and greet talk - cos they all have diff opinions and ideas - it's then over to you to choose  

I've been v. busy today and feel as tho. I've spoken too everyone and done everything.

Went to Docs for Day 2 bloods - just out of curiosity to see where I am at and in case they are useful sometime.

Spoke to Agora Nurse, confirmed I can start FET NOW ! - it's unmedicated and my progress scan is next Weds.  We are assuming it is the full tx but it may turn out to be a dummy run.

Spoke to Embryologist - to discuss options, pros and cons of AH, Blasts ......  then on to Barts to arrange transfer papers.

Indeed it's a shame Shaun has left - I checked with Embryologist at Agora and she said he had - still it's my fault  

DH reckons it will work this time - cos everytime we watch a property prog. ie: Grand Designs they seem to have a deadline to meet cos they are suddenly expecting and I am "how can you when you live in a caravan"  - so whilst we are not that bad he reckons chaos is just what I need - Thanks  

And just so you knows I am not the superwoman - I am indeed scared already  

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Sue... that is really exciting!!!  And great news about the CF results too.. you must be SOO relieved!!

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - fab fab news! so excited that you are getting to start now! I've noticed that about Location Location. Always a pregnant woman in the 2nd half.

Laura - great you've got so much booked in. Word of advice with Care Notts, if you get assigned to george, you may have a wait. I waited over two months for him last year. I never went to an open evening there. Barts reviews also made me wait. You could always book in to see the consultant privately quicker.

maddy :    

Kyla - glad to see your ticker on countdown to tx, hon. Crossing everything for you.

Nick - hope you coping ok.

Ron and Fran - hope you both ok you yummy mummies.

hellie - how are you doing?

Me, I'm 3 days into DR. Bored of it already!  

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Whoohoo, go girl!  LOL at DH's wisdom. Men!

Lou - I'll be there with you soon. Going back to daily injections rather than the one-off as it gave me migraines. Hopefully AF will arrive in the next couple of days and then I can sort out my Rx.

Laura- Crikey, you will be a busy girl with all those appointments


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - do you think I should make an appointment with Notts now?  and cancel if I decide I don't want to go there?  Do they charge a cancellation fee?

I really liked the nurse I spoke to today, she said they have a very successful protocol for poor responders!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I think most clinics don't charge you if you cancel in enough time. Why don't you ask them? You should ask them which consultant is good for the slow responder protocol. George is for the immune and implantation and miscarriage and I think has the longest wait. Have you ask the slow responder thread? They'll want a referral from your gp.

Kyla - Same drugs as me then. Hope it flies by for you. But then I'm nervous about starting at same time. Who isn't?

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

super quickie loadsa work to do today

Sue great news on the cf result and go for it girl all guns blazing and weird as it may sound getting your house in order physically and emotionally really does make a difference to treatment so you never know  

Lou great news about getting going to don't be scared think of it as another step closer to your dream

Hellie loads of luck and positive vibes coming your way for tomorrow Laura hope your on the text ball we will be waiting with baited breath  

good luck dance                     

right back to work

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok, can't believe I'm posting this but Maddy got a BFN this morning.  How rubbish is that.  Really thought she was finally going to get her much deserved BFP.    

Maddy - sending you lots of love.XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Maddy - thinking of you  

Laura - thanks for the update hun  , u ok?, sounds like you are going to be busy with all your appointments 

Sue - great news on your results hun

Ron - how are you? Sam keeping you busy

Fran - hope you and Teagan are well 

Lou -  

Kyla - where are you hun

Have a good day everyone

Tracey 
xxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - I'm so sorry, hon.  

Sending you my love. This is so unfair.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - damn and damn ! - so sorry - post when you can    

Getting pg when house in chaos was proven the other night - First Sarah Beeny's couple had a 6 month deadline cos of pg, and second prog Grand Designs they hadn't even started building their house when she announced her pg! 

Kyla - yep my   DH's thinking - last yr when I went through that tough time - my DH's diagnoses was it was cos I had too much time on my hands and needed a project - so when the builders arrived that was the answer.  No I was halfway through shrink time then  

Painted all the new plastered walls yesterday and second coat today - have to press on cos one wall needs finishing cos plumber coming tonight to fit last Rad !!!!!!!!

Then I need to start again on the newplastered ceiling - it is the wrong way to do the job but - accommodating plumber

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I'm so so sorry, hun. That's really rotten. Thinking of you & DH.  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Oh honey, that is just not fair at all. Thinking of you ^cuddleme^

Sue - We just painted the hall today (we have a split level house so three sets of stairs and three landings. A nice yellow with a couple walls a stronger yellow to punch it up. I have the lovely job of glossing tomorrow whilst DH plays paint-ball but can't moan as he spent all of yesterday sanding the stairs back to wood.

AF arrived today and I called in CD1. Start downregging on 16th May and Baseline scan is 29th May. Est EC is 11th June. Yay! I have a plan again... Now to work out where to get my meds from


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been AWOL for nearly a month - things have been really busy with work, which I suppose I shouldn't really complain about. Will be off again for the next 3 weeks too as we're going on holiday to America tomorrow. We fly into LA to see some friends from Brighton who are living out there at the moment. Then we have a couple of weeks driving though California before ending up at San Francisco to see some more friends. Can't wait. DP and I both really need this holiday.

Maddy - so sorry about your news today. 

Will be back on-line in a few weeks which will be just before my next follow-up at Barts - at the last one they recommended some blood tests to check for chromisonal problems in DP and me, so the results should be back by then hopefully.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Ive been away from the site for a week or so because I needed some time out. Plus we went away for a spa break which was just what the doctor ordered! 

Maddy - Im so sorry about your news. I can only imagine what thats like after going through IVF. I hope you are coping ok. Am sending you my very best wishes.  

Im still trying to learn all the abbreviations on here so please forgive me everyone if I dont respond individually. Im still trying to keep up with everyone's stages.
For example congrats to Sue. (But im not sure what for! - CF?). Congrats anyway!

I still havent had my appointment through but I put a call into someone called Antoinette today. Hopefully she will call me back? Apparently my consultant sent the referall over a week ago. I take your comments on board and will chase them constantly from now on.

Can I ask why everyone asks to see Ms Tozer? Is she the only 'good' doctor there? 

Also do they tell you to lose weight at St Barts? I could really do with losing 1 to 2 stones (1 to be in healthy BMI) but its difficult with PCOS. But I have 3 months to have a good go at it.

Hope everyone is well

Jen x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you for all your kind messages xxx

PC has just got back, so wanted to let you all know that I am very sad right now but will be fine xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy -Glad to have you back swetheart. XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hellie - good to hear from you, enjoy your hols - sounds more exhausting then restful but good fun, and fingers crossed that you come back to neg blood results - we want no more CF shocks  

Jenny - thanks for the congrats, they were because I have finally started my FET (Frozen Embyro Transfer).
CF stands for Cystic Fibrosis - it's a blood test that can be done if you are in this tx for the long haul.  My DH tested pos but mine was neg - another reason for the congrats prob  

Your'll soon pick it all up - we have just a "wee bit" more experience than you  

Um, I think we would all say that Miss Tozer is prob. the best and most understanding at Barts - that don't let that put you off - chances of seeing her are not reliable - it's the embies that you need and the Embryologists are the best also.

Maddy - good to hear from you and somehow coping - you can get through this  

Kyla - well done for all those stair painting - it's hard work, can you help with mine it's half started or half finished - the middle bits fine, the top bit got altered last yr and I've made an start at making good, the bottom bit has just been altered and needs attention.

Otherwise - worktops should be here next wk.  Living Room is half way through being painted - I am doing ceiling at the mo. - this will be my first tx when I am going to be so busy - hoping to still not be up a ladder tho.  

Have my next scan tomorrow - and finally people have got their act tog. and embies should be on the road tomorrow too  

Good day everyone.

Sue  - feeling just fine and dandy !


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

morning all!

Maddy - I wish I could send you more than a cyber hug. Good to see you posting. I wish I could make it all different for you and for all of us. You will get there hon.

Kyla - tis the seson for painting it seems. I've got to get started on a bathroom this week. 

Sue - I think being busy through treatment is the best. I hardly noticed the time during the wait to start tx this last few months. I'll be up a ladder too. let's see if it works the magic trick.

Laura - sorry not replied to your PM. will get to it today.

I've been driven half insane by my new spanish student.  I decided to take in students from the local language school. It's a nightmare. He offered me his shirts to iron within 5 mins of getting here. To which I had to laugh and pointed to my crumpled outfit and said I barely managed my own never mind someone elses. Not sure he understood by the blank expression. He then drank all the rest of my milk last night so no miilk for brekkie. When I told him this morning, he said "it's ok, I don't mind" !!! no, but I do! Give me strength. I've got to put up with him for a month. Not sure this is a good idea during tx. I might snap! 

well that's one week of downregging done. Phew.

Hope all ok. Lovely weather etc.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

In that case Sue, quadruple congratulations to you!  Thats really good news and must be a weight off your mind.
Thanks for all the clarifications.
Cant seem to get through to this Antoinette and trying not to get too stressed about that! 

Still thinking of you Maddy xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

ArrrrrrggggggggggHhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

I just phoned Barts and I have an appointment on the 5th June (letter must have got lost in the post) and my husband cant make it because he has a golf tournament that day and he will be letting his clients down.

Am I the only one married to a completely insensitive ******* ?!?!?!

What are the chances of them changing the appointment do you think?
Do I HAVE to have him with me? 
Mind you this is to be expected. Hes hardly come to any appointments with me up to now. I should have known.

J-Mo x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI Jenny

No you are not the only one with a DH battle - we all go through from time to time  .

I would say tho, that you prob need to have a chat to check you are both on the same "baby making road" so you do feel supported, and somehow you need to word it that this involves both of you and he should be there for as many appts as poss, esp these early day ones.

Not sure what your appt is for - if it's the getting ready to start day - then yes he does need to be there, cos he will need to provide a sample and just to support you, and also it's best to have 2 sets of ears - many of us come out with the Docs words going right over our head and need our DH's to remind us what was said.

I think you should phone back and get the appt changed - but you are likely to have to wait another wk or so.

I've also had a aaaaarggh with Barts - DH faxed over our transfer consent form - they phoned to say they hadn't received it - of course my so organised DH (See the lectures do work) had already posted it !    Then Barts phoned again to say must be a fax prob their end cos Agora were faxing papers whilst on the phone to them so not to worry they would find a replacement fax.    They phoned back again many apols for any stress caused - fax had run out of paper !

I tell you give someone a qualification and it turns the brain to mush  

So relax courier company etc in place for tomorrow - oh had reflex today and she confirmed I am the best and now ready !!!!!!!!!!!

Off to paint

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Sue.
We want the same things although sometimes I feel to a different extent.
He already has kids so its not so important for him (although he disputes that).
Ive made him aware that when it starts he has to go by my body clock not his work diary! 
I phoned them back and the next appointment is a month later but the receptionist was really good and said that I didnt need him with me. Its just the initial appointment and they wont do any tests. They said they prefer it if the partner is there but sometimes it cant be helped. I agree that you need two brains to listen to everything being said.
Im also going to an open evening at ISIS centre in Colchester on the 30th May with him so hopefully he will learn a lot then. (You see Ive already decided that if this free go fails we are going to pay for 2 more but probably at another clinic).

So yikes, I have my appointment in only 5 weeks. Thats a lot quicker than I thought! 

Jenny x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jenny - 5 weeks will fly by before you know it.  So is the appt just a 'chat'?  We never had one of those..it was tests & scans straightaway & then they tell us when we can start.

Sue - What time is your appt tomorrow again at the Agora?    Are you using Kinesis or another courier?

Maddy - We're all here for you if & when you need us.  

Lou - Just think of the money!!!!  If you get a choice, chinese students (as a rule) are brilliant..they are polite & courteous & keep themselves to themselves..perfect!!!!

Nicky - How are you hun?

Kyla - Not long now    When I was doing my research, Fazeley Pharmacy was on the top of my list. I've also heard Ferring to be very good.

Laura - How are you keeping? 

Hellie - Have a lovely time..you deserve it.

Tracey - Bet you're getting bigger by the minute..hope you're not too hot in this heat!

Hi to everyone else I've missed

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - it's at 10 - yes we are using Kynisi.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well just a quickie from me as I am driving up to NOtts in a bit.  Got the open eve tom and don't fancy there and back in one day.  Only got back from NOtts on Sunday, feeling very tired with all the driving!

Barts after I moaned have contacted me with a cancellation with Ms T for the 29th of the month  .

Jen - Ask to be put on the cancellation list, you may get an appointment that suits you and DH, and I would remind him of the importance of this!!  Golf!   I really think he should be with you, it can be very emotional even if you think you are prepared.  And I must admit my 1st consult they insisted on both being there, it was a full day with lots of tests and a nurse and dr consult, maybe they have changed things?  I ahve an email now for Antoinette if you need it. 

Maddy - how you doing sweetheart? 

Lou - no prob, think I've been put off idea about nat IVF now.  Mr Sher thinks he could do better!!  But advise about NOtts additioal costs would be good... but hopefully they will tell me that tom?  Hmmmm milk stealing... oh that reminds me of my college day!!! 

Sue- are you officially 'off' now?    

Hi to everyone else!!!  XXXXXXX

I'll be back after my trip to Notts with all the gossip! XXXXXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Looking forward to giving you the Jamie Oliver stuff!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron, Fazeley have indeed been the best so far. Ferring won't quote as I need Puregon and they don't supply it  So far Fazeley are beating my clinic by £210 which is nothing to be sniffed at when they are already up to £760 I can tell you! Sheesh! I really lucked out my first cycle with an NHS Rx, wonder how I managed that 

Sue - Oooh, exciting that you are back on the tx road. Is the transfer tomorrow or just a scan?

Laura - Hope it goes well in Notts, happy driving.

Jen - Grr to DH - golf indeed. Pish. Cancellation list is a good suggestion though.

Lou - Oh nasty student. Mmm, if that was me I would bin him off back to the supplier  Ironing indeed - did he think he was getting a maid service? I hope he is paying lots at least!

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla -   for the price of your drugs!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I know, I hadn't realised how lucky I was getting an NHS Rx first time around... Sheesh!

OMG - Your ticker says Sam is 6 months! How can that be?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I know..I can't quite believe it myself either!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening ladies  

Ron - can't beleive Sam is already 6 months, where has the time gone? yep getting bigger by the day and heat is a bit of a problem 

Laura - hope all goes well at Notts, ley us know how you get on 

Sue -   you ok hun?

feeling very tired so gonna love and leave you all for now, i know i have missed lots but i am thinking of you all 


Tracey 
xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Look after yourself & let DH spoil & pamper you!!!  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

I spoke to the receptionist yesterday of the main switchboard and she was the one who said I didnt need DH. She said she could say that because she said she was under the fertility clinic too! 
But then Antoinette returned my call in the afternoon to say that she will reschedule the appointment to the 20th June (2 weeks later) so that DH can be there and yes it will be a full day of tests for both of us.
On that subject, DH wants to know the ''facilities'' for doing his test?! Hes very edgy about it - I mean thats ALL he has to do and hes fretting. Can you believe it Its not even as though its not one of his favourite pasttimes!!!!   Is there a special room we can both go in or does he just have to go to the loo?

Hes such a wuss. When it comes to any injections I will have to adminster them myself because he will faint at the sight of it. You see now what I have to put up with

Yes please can I have Antoinette's email address because I will ask to go on the list, thats a good idea.

Thanks to all and wishing you all well, and 1/2 year birthday to Sam! 

J-Mo x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

J-mo - men, eh? I think it's a little room. My DP was none too impressed with the reading material. he said someone at the hosp has funny taste! LOL. I don't go in with him, I think I'd laugh which would put him off. Antoinette's email address: [email protected]

Kyla - I've told the school I'm not having them anymore. I can't manage on the £12.50 per day which has to cover food, bills etc. Unless I change the way I eat. but it's too much hassle. Looking forward to getting my house back to myself. How's the wait going?

Laura - good good luck at Notts. Don't eat at the carvery place near there. It's not too great. Shops are quite nice in Notts though if you fancy a distraction.

Hi to everyone. 

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Lou. Appreciated muchly!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Forgot to say apparently Im seeing either Mr Perks or Mr Alsharaf (?)

Are they ok? 

If Id kept to the original appointment I would have seen Ms Tozer  

J-Mo x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry me again! 
What if I have my period when I go for my first appointment? Can I still go and have all the tests? 
Ive just worked out my cycles and there is a high chance I may be on.

J-Mo x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello

Jenny - no probs if on your period (AF), they see you at all times of the month - they will want to know what day you are so they will be prepared - remember to wear a liner or towel whilst you wait for the scan.

I think it sounds right that DH should be there for the appt - as for his test he will be ferried away whilst you are waiting to be ferried away.  My DH says he can't comment on the material he never needed it - just the thought of me    ( I would recommend the Agora, accidentally used the men's loo there, which smelt lovely, had a leather recliner, DVD player, leather looking binder which had the word Magazine embolisshed on it - told my DH and he said he had never heard or seen such elsewhere).

Personally I would say Mr Perks is nicer in the bedside manner than Mr Al Sharaf - but he is the top man and Mr Perks doesn't really handle the IVF just shuffles the papers and takes the notes to get you going.

Lou - don't blame you for giving the students up, I thought that was the way to make a good income, but clearly not.  As for your Spanish lad they are just like the Italians and their Mama's !

Well my little ones have made the journey down from Barts safely and are now in Brighton (apparently I can't say Sussex !).

My scan went very well, to use the nurse's words my lining is "fab" at a 9 and I have a follie size 11.  So I go back for a scan on Fri and ET not yet decided but next week.

We are going to do Blasts - so prob. will be Thurs but may happen sooner.

They also worked out my BMI which is now finally in the normal range and have made it to 24 (ideal for pg is 24-27 apparently) so will be interesting to see if that makes a difference.

My Day 2 bloods were also in and FSH is 14.7 - which I am pleased about altho, it has doubled in 2 yrs.

Ron - a message when I got home to call them to say they had review notes and I should buy pee sticks to keep an eye on things too - cos they are concerned how quickly I am moving and when they said ET Monday that was before they knew we had decided to do Blasts.

It was lovely to see you today and girls - that little Sam is a gorgeous happy monkey.

One fine and dandy young lady


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG Sue - it's all happening!   Forgive me if it's been slow for you, but I'm pleased to see you all ready to go again.   

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - There were no reading materials when DH donated - we were warned of this & I had to go to our local newsagents (he flatly refused!) & pretended that it was a jokey present for someone at work..I can still remember the look of disdain he dished me!  

Lou - £12.50 is not worth the hassle..good riddance!

Sue - I think Sam would be very very upset at being called a young lady, unless you were referring to Phoebe, our puss cat?? 

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

no I'm the fine and dandy young lady - shame your couldn't tell 

Yep - Lou - there's no stopping me now.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Congrats on your 'fab' lining, sounds like things are on track nicely.

Ron - Calea won - their quote was £432 (okay, not including the £125 of menopur I need but still saving me £400 from my original bill).


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Thats good news Sue. Things seem to be hotting up for you?! 
Thinking of you xx And thanks for the info you gave. 

DH asked me to ask you whether I can go in with him for his sample because he will not be able to do it without me! It doesnt sound like thats possible?!?! But like someone said before I think I would just laugh. Oh isnt it awful.
I will make sure he has a jazz mag beforehand just in case! 
Also he said he would rather lie down than sit down - is that possible?? Sorry if its far too much info for you!!! Whats the Agora?

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen

I went in with DH accidentally because I thought we were being called in for a consult but in fact it was to do his business!! From what I remember, it was a small room with sofa/seats & a little table.  There is also a toilet off to the side in another room.  I was made to wait there until he's finished! Just to give DH some privacy, I also plugged myself into my mp3 player!!! 

The Agora is a new clinic in Hove (Brighton!).

Kyla - That's more like it! 

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

What he made you wait in the toilet!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jenny - no thanks req'd, just doing my job !    As for your DH's little prob, at the 2 clinics I've been too there is never a question or option of Mrs goes too - furthermore he is going to have a prob performing if he needs you there cos on EC (egg collection day) you will be sedated having your eggs collected and DH will have to go off and do his stuff - so the embryologist can start putting them tog.

My DH's advice "is tell him to start practising cos it gets easier each time" - does that mean he will eventually never need me 

We never stop learning, I must have had a 100 scans by now, on my 99th I discovered it's normal for the L ovary to be difficult to find cos of the bowel and yesterday I learnt that the R ovary can be also be hard to find if you've eaten and as most scans are in the morning after brekkie.

Back to the painting.

Hope you are all well

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Sue, You're brill ! 

Happy painting xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Yes he did..he's easily embarrassed!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls 

Where is everyone this morning   

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Tracey - here having a cup of tea! I woke up after a dream today that at ec they'd not got any eggs. Then I realised they'd done the ec wrong and I hadn't stimmed yet and I was running round trying to tell Barts what had happened. All in the dream. Hmm, so perhaps I am thinking about it all afterall?

L
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Lou 

seems like you are thinking about it, but try to forget about dream 

have a good day 


Tracey


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all! 
Oooh I love Fridays  

My DH is REALLY worried about the deposit he is going to have to make. He reckons there is no way he's going to be able to do it. Has anyone ever failed do you think?!
I told him it will get better with practise and he said ''What! I thought I only had to do it once!!!''

I said that its just as bad for me with what I have to go through but he says thats different because its medical. He says there is no way hes going to be able to perform whilst people are walking around outside knowing what hes doing! Hes not normally a prude at all but this is really embarassing him! 

Any words of wisdom at all? He doesnt think any mags or pictures will help.
Im quite worried about this because,......well I need him!!!

Jen xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - if it was really really a prob, dh can be allowed to do a sample elsewhere and bring it in - have to keep it warm though. But the clinic prefer you do it at the hosp to ensure it's fresh. I have other FFs who ask the clinic to freeze samples so that on the day of ec, pressure is taken off dh and there is always a back up. 

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

quickie as off to music class in a mo

Jenny my dh was very like yours and on ywo occassions he did his sample at home and we kept it warm while we got there but it was only 15mins for us. the other times on the way there in the car I talked well dirty to him got him all excited and vollar

the other option which is a bit more risky is you having some outdoors ie with the public close by BUT NOT VISIBLE encounters to kind of get him used to it. 

I know it is tricky but also talk him through it take the embarrassment away and get him to think of the  end result

oh and finally remember he should abstain from creating samples for two days before providing one for the best quality wigglers

hope this helps

oh and Sue congrats on getting going sounds like all is on track

Fran


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good ideas girls.
Talking dirty might work. Not sure about practising in public places! 
We cant do the sample at home because we live too far away but I think asking them to freeze some will be a great idea for the ec day just in case.

I did tell him to think of the end result and he said that that would spoil it and he wouldnt be able to get turned on! 

The other option might be to take his laptop in and watch a film!!!!!! 

Jenny x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen

Would it help if you had another form of visual stimulation, ie portable dvd player with headphones?  

Ron
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Think we posted at the same time...great minds think alike!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes Ron. I think this might be the only option. Sounds so perverse though doesnt it?!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

In these situations..needs must & all that!! If it achieves the end result you want, how cares who you get there


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ha ha
I think now Im going to be just as embarassed as him!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

But what a tale to tell your children??


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Back from my scan and after all the initial excitement and rush, seems I've now slowed down.

Follie has only grown from 11-13 in 2 days and they had far bigger hopes for it by now and queried if we had missed Ov, lining is still great and doesn't show signs of Ov'ing

Although worryingly they kept checking with me that I hadn't missed a Ov Pee test or the surge and said we may have to abandon and try next month.

At the mo just assuming all is still well have emergency number to call if I test surge over w/e and back for another scan on Monday.

When I was stimming I didn't get follie size when I should have and had to stim extra days - the same may apply.

3 day w/e coming up - hurrah


Jen - sorry now more advice - what your've been given sounds excellent.    I don't think Dh should worry tho, seems to be happening all the time in little rooms up there.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue -   Hope that surge sorts itself out. Typical of a treatment cycle to go weird on you.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - thanks - we can never trust ourselves can we  

It's interesting tho, if we can naturally throw spanners in the works - no wonder what happens happens when we are pumped with hormones too.

Doctor says it looks like my cycle maybe a long one this month - fingers crossed I don't get to find out.

I must get on and paint now - deadline has loomed


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue
I really hope you havent missed OV. It doesnt sound like you have if the lining is still good. Hope the follie juices up over the weekend.    
Jen x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey all! 

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely long weekend. I hope you all have a great time and those of you that need to rest, REST! 

Be back next Tues

Jen x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Jen - Tim said to tell DH they have a good selection of mags, all very PC, women of all colors and shapes to choose from!  When we went to our open evening at NOtts he kept threatening to ask them about their selection of 'wank mags'!! Men!    I wasn't much help with tim on our first visit he got called in and I waited in the waiting room and when he came out all red, I just burst out laughing and couldn't stop!

Lou - oh your off properly next week... fingers and toes crossed.

MAddy -how are you doing honey? XXXX

Sue - I'm not really up to speed with the FET process but sending   and hope your body is doing all its meant to be doing. XX

Ron - Hows the little fella?  His tooth through yet?

Fran - well I was shocked with your advice to Jen!!  Naughty girl!!  

well I went to Notts, place was nice consultant was nice.  BUT treatment there will be about 6K for normal IVF with the drugs as the SIRM protocol uses alot of expensive drugs.  We can afford it, but it would mean we wouldn''t have the money by the end of the year to pay (if needed) to do IVF with my sis.  I'm thinking I should just bite the bullet and except that my eggs are a waste of space and move on?

Anyway I think I'm coming down with a bad cold so I'm going to curl up on the sofa. Typical for a bank holiday weekend!

XXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just wanted you all to know that i am not disappearing-well not yet!!!

Has been a difficult time but I think it is all slowly getting back to normality-whatever that is  

Really not making any decisions yet, but these are the options we're considering

*more of the same...
*donor
*ARGC
*adoption

At the mo its the bottom 2 that are favourites-but thats today-who knows how I'll feel tomorrow!!!

Have only had a quick read but...

Laura-thanks for your messages Hun-if you could PM me the info on the SIRM protocol that would  be something else to consider xxx

Sue-fingers crossed for you Hun  

Hello to everyone else-sorry for my poor lack of personals xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - I'll post it now... although I can't make any sense of it!!  You can go on the SIRM website and post your history to Mr SHer and he comes back with his opinions, worth 5 mins of your time to register etc. They also offer free phone consults.  (type SIRM into google for the website). XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG, will this hallway ever be done? I am so bored bored bored of glossing. I also hate cutting beading for the floor too - grrrrrrr


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry been awol for a while but been really busy getting sorted to go back to work ( ON TUESDAY!  ) a bit nervous if I am honest.

Teagan is great she has come on leaps and bounds recently and is now toddling all over the place and is into everything and of course cheeky as ever. the other days she was eating a banana in the back of the car and when we stopped at the lights I asked her to pass the bit stuck under her neck back!! anyway she picked it up looked at it and said no!!! then I asked again she started to pass it and then pulled her hand back laughing at me!!!! such a cheeky monkey  
she has ton's of teeth I have lost count how many       just know when another is coming as her bum takes on a life of it's own so to speak.
she also is saying loads of words which is dead exciteing

sorry no personals but not has time to catch up properly and typing one handed as had a bit of an accident today.

kind of got run down by a Taxi    completly my fault as I thought it was a one way street and only looked one way  I am now badly bruised on my right side but mostly my right elbow which took most of the force. all I can say it I was sooooo stupid and should know better but am so glad I wasn;t pushing Teagan as I cannot bear to think what would have happened. anyway spent most of the afternoon at the local A&E and been given all clear and now just consuming painkillers and arnica like sweets.

right thats all folks

will try to catch up at some point this week if work allows.

love to all

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran, you poor thing. Is RSH A&E as bad as I remember? Been in the EB one three times since living here and do not want to go back any time soon  So glad it was only your elbow.
Eek, back to work. How do you feel? I know I get nervous after 2 weeks off so have no idea how it would be to go back after over a year - although in some ways that might be easier as no-one will expect you to hit the ground running. What do you do again?

Well, the dreaded glossing is nearly done (yay) - have a couple more tiny bits to do and need to put beading in the top landing but that is nearly all doorways so fiddley but shouldnt take too long (I hope, would be nice to have some me-time tomorrow).

Night, Kyla xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

kyla
rsch is as bad as you recall although the refit is done know so it looks less like a building site! was there for about 3 hours. and yes I am so glad just elbow

re work I work for myself as a homeopath and Tuesday I go back to my moonlighting job at a very well known airline as cabin crew. it is thankfully quite cushy as I only have to do 6 days a month and the next couple of weeks are in the class room getting back up to date.

off to bed now with my ice pack

night

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Fran - gosh what a worry, glad you are ok tho - hope you feel better soon.    Work eeek, eeek - shame the pg hasn't worked out for you yet you could have delayed your return for longer.    Hope it's not long before you settle in again  

Kyla - you can't be bored yet - we have loads still to do  

V. pleased we have managed to relay our old floor back in the new layout and it looks good - only needed to buy an extra little bit so onwards now to next stage.

Oh I the Ov pee stick picked up the surge yesterday so I'm off for my scan this morning and get the ok to start the BIG THAW !  Started the botty bombs too  

Have a good one - the weather could have held out a wee bit longer  

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

It's all ok - ovulation has just happened and my lining is "perfect" at 14, so BIG THAW starts on Weds and hopefully they grow for ET on Sat.

Hope you are all warm and dry.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

How exciting Sue     will be thinking of you this week-and you're going for blasts!!!

xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry-phone rang!!!

Am really pleased for you Sue xxx Will have everything crossed for you little embies xxx 

Fran-poor you sending you a big hug  

Am off to see the counsellor this week-very worried and sceptical-any words of advice ladies

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

thanks for your   - when this is a tough time for you - Yes we are hoping to get to blasts, it's something else new to us, so giving it a go, the stats look better and it seems to make sense that you don't nat conceive until Day 5 so why put them back on Day 2 or 3 ??

Counselling - go with an open mind, ie: no pre conceived thoughts and be prepared to think outside the box and listen to the counsellor's advice.

I was always told that "I am in control" - so if there is any area you don't want to go to or discuss a particular topic - just say, but I would say don't try to be a "completely closed book", cos the more freely you can talk the better you will feel for it and the more helpful the counsellor can be.

I've also been brought up not to cry - my shrink pushed me to the edge to make me do that, my friend wanted to stop him for upsetting me - but she knew he was doing the right thing and it would help - I hated crying not least in front of everyone but it did help.

I'm on the arnica too now - slipped on the decking and went straight down - very sore knee, ankle and derrier and the 2nd time in about 5 days too - so let's hope there is not a third - pictures of trying to get a plastered leg on the couch for ET aren't worth thinking about  .

Maddy, look after yourself.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Hun xxx

You deserve this so much-there are quite a few of us who have been through so much trying to have our precious children-I really hope and pray this is you time xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

MAddy - As you know I had alot of counselling after my ectopic last year (about 6 months I think) and it really helped me.  What I liked was that I could say whatever I wanted and say how I really feel, with friends and family I alway try to stay up-beat so as not to upset others.  What day is it? XX

Sue - wow fab!!  Sounds like you are all ready to go!! As Maddy said, you have been through so much and I'm hoping this is your time.    

Fran - Good Luck tomorrow, wow I can't imagine how you must be feeling going back after all this time off!  Also I've been meaning to ask, you are a bit knowledgeable on the vitamins front aren't you?  Any suggestions for egg quality?  Heard of angus cactus or something? Or DHEA?

Lou - hows things going?  Whens your baseline scan?

Ron, Tracey & Macy, Kyla, Jen and anyone I've forgot!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94640.0

Take care
Natasha


----------

